# Star Wars: Birthplace



## LostSoul (May 28, 2005)

A long time ago in a galaxy far,
far away...

A vast sea of stars serves as the backdrop for the main title.  War drums echo through the heavens as a roll-up slowly crawls into infinity.

*STAR WARS*

Episode I: The Siege of Naldar

It is a time of CIVIL WAR. Imperial
forces, using a new and terrible 
weapon known as the DEATH STAR have
laid waste to the peaceful planet 
of Alderaan.  Imperial forces across
the galaxy lay siege to those few 
planets brave enough - and foolish 
enough - to stand up against the 
might of EMPEROR PALPATINE.

The industrial paradise of NALDAR 
is one of those few stalwart 
defenders of the Old Republic.  All
that stands between it and the might
of the EVIL GALACTIC EMPIRE are its
PLANETARY SCREENS.

But the Empire has already hatched
a nefarious scheme to bring the 
proud defenders of Naldar to their
knees...​

EXT. OUTER SPACE

The camera pans across space, revealing a silvery moon, its surface scarred by asteroids and recent conflict.  A massive IMPERIAL STAR DESTROYER fills the screen.  Small pods fire off its surface and hurtle to the planet below.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR - ATMOSPHERE - NIGHT

A handful of four-man pods fall towards the planet, leaving trails of fire.

CUT TO:​
INT. NALDAR - SEEDY MOTEL ROOM - NIGHT

We do a close-up on LITA MOREN, a young, captivating woman with a spark of passion in her eyes that hides her loneliness.  She watches shooting stars fall in the distance as a barrage of turbolaser fire LANCES up at the intruders.  The camera catches the interplay of fire in the deep, purple-red pools of Lita's eyes.  Behind her, we can make out two indistinct people, one holding a lit cigarette.

Suddenly, the camera focuses on the motel door as it BURSTS open and four well-armed GOONS, led by the cyborg gunslinger QUICK NINES, rush in with blasters drawn.

ROLL FOR INITIATIVE...​
Quick Nines stares at Lita and her companions through two piercing-blue cybernetic eyes.  His hands, a mix of metal and flesh, each hold a heavy blaster pistol.  Without the cybernetic enhancements, he's as slow as a common thug; with them, he's a deadly killer with the reflexes of a Rylar hunting cat.

RAYNOR ONASS, a smooth-talking SCOUNDREL with a taste for the ladies, draws his blaster in the blink of an eye and SNAPS out a bolt at Quick Nines.  The cyborg ducks just in time and the bolt misses his head by inches.  Raynor ducks behind a cooling unit.

Raynor: "Nice seeing you again, Quick Nines.  We missed you."

The firefight begins.  Blaster bolts STREAK across the room in a deadly light show.  A window is shattered.  Quick Nines ducks and dodges streaks of supercharged plasma, sending back a flurry of his own, his hands full of fire.  The armoured BOUNTY HUNTER 6-4, a grizzled man with a rough look, overturns a table and fires.  Soon both the walls and floor are pitted with smouldering scars.

Lita and Raynor duck behind cover.  Quick Nines throws a smoke grenade and covers Lita and Raynor in a thick red fog.  Two goons advance on 6-4 with wicked VIBRO-KNIVES, but he is ready for them.  He blasts one square in the chest and easily blocks the other's swing.

Lita ROLLS out of the smoke and TWISTS like a cat as a blaster bolt races towards her, singeing her silver-grey hair.  She fires a shot of her own in retaliation.  Raynor walks forward, almost casually, and levels his blaster at Quick Nines.

RAYNOR: "Hey blue-eyes!  Have a look at this!"  

Raynor SQUEEZES his trigger and a bolt of fire catches Quick Nines in the eye.  His head EXPLODES in a mixture of blood and steel.

With their leader taken down, the goons flee into the night.  6-4 and Lita make sure they don't get far.

6-4 surveys the scene.

6-4: "Probably should have put the "do not disturb" sign out."

6-4 begins to gather the bodies.  Raynor and Lita assist him.  Once the bodies are out of sight, they start picking through the weapons of the fallen.

RAYNOR: "If Quick Nines is here, it means that the Fixer was behind this."

LITA: "You think Agos isn't coming?"

RAYNOR: "Don't know.  Let me try and call him."

Raynor pulls out a comlink.  He presses a series of buttons, then waits.  All he hears is static.

6-4: (while counting weapons) "That's probably not a good sign."

At the doorway, a box-like CLEANING DROID rolls up.  Its electronic eye whirrs as it scans the scene.  The humans look up from their grim tasks and watch it silently.

A slot on the droid opens up and a skeletal metal arm reaches in.  It pulls out a white towel, which it gingerly places on the shard-covered couch, then shuts the door behind it.

6-4: "Remind me to stay here more often."

6-4 activates a vibro-knife, which gives off a high-pitched hum.  He drags Quick Nines' body towards the bathroom.

LITA: (to 6-4) "What are you doing?"

6-4: "We might be able to salvage some of these cybernetics."

LITA: (turning to Raynor) "I can't believe you dragged me into this, Raynor."

RAYNOR: (shrugs) "What else were we going to do for fun under an Imperial blockade?"

FADE TO BLACK:​


----------



## LostSoul (May 28, 2005)

*GM's notes*

So, this is new campaign that we started two weeks ago.  We have four characters:


*Raynor Onass*, a 4th level, smooth-talking human Scoundrel with the racial package of a Duros;
*Lita Moren*, a 4th level human Scoundrel1/Soldier3, captain and pilot of the _Outlaw Star_;
*Six-Four*, a 4th level human Soldier4, always ready for a fight; and
*Trevor*, a 4th level human Tech Specialist (who didn't play in the first game).

The post above is how we started the game - in the middle of things, with some action.  After this, we flashed-back to earlier times that explained how the characters found themselves in the seedy motel room.

Oh yeah, I wrote this like a screenplay, just because I felt like it.  I'm sure it breaks formatting rules, but who cares.  Not me.   I might keep it up, I might switch to prose, maybe some kind of bastard hybrid, we'll see.


----------



## LostSoul (May 28, 2005)

*Flashback - 7 days earlier*

SUBTITLE: 7 days earlier...

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR UNIVERSITY - DAY

The camera sweeps over Naldar University.  It is an old and stately institution.  Old buildings covered with ivy surround an idyllic courtyard.

EXT. NALDAR UNIVERSITY - CAMPUS - DAY

Lita Moren walks through the Naldar University campus.  The buildings and blooming trees surround her.  Students are sitting on the grassy courtyard, talking to each other.  Everything is peaceful.

Lita walks up a short set of stairs and opens a door that reads "Ancient Astro-Archaeology."

INT. ANCIENT ASTRO-ARCHAEOLOGY - DAY

Lita walks down a dusty hall.  Light streams in from large windows.  She reaches a clean desk where CYDA, a young receptionist, sits.

CYDA: "Hello Lita.  The professor is waiting for you."

LITA: "Thanks."

Lita enters Professor QUEL LIAM's office.  He is an old man, balding, wearing spectacles and reading an old book.  Bookshelves line the walls of his office.  Papers cover his desk in white.  He doesn't seem to notice Lita approach.

LITA: "Hello professor."

QUEL LIAM: (looking up from his book) "Oh?  Ah, Lita!  Hello!  How are you?  It's been too long."

LITA: "I'm good."

QUEL LIAM: "Ah, that's good.  How is life on the spacelanes?"

LITA: "Exciting, as always."

QUEL LIAM: "When are you going to settle down?  You are a gifted young woman.  The Royal Naldar School of Astro-Archaeology would be happy to have someone like you.  So would a hundred others."

LITA: "But there is so much to see in the galaxy!  So many stars to visit, so much out there..."

QUEL LIAM: "You won't find what you're looking for out there - you can only find it in here."  He taps at his heart.

LITA: (shrugs) "I wanted to talk to you about your new book.  There were some interesting things in there -"

QUEL LIAM: "Ah yes, that reminds me!  I had something that I wanted to give to you..."  He begins to search through his desk, looking under the stacks of papers and opening and closing drawers.  "It had something to do with your search for the birthplace of humanity..."

Lita perks up.

QUEL LIAM: "Ah, here we are!" He hands Lita a data disk.  "This is a new translation of the Revwian Tablets.  For centuries, the Revwians have talked about a great historical legacy, but no one could find any evidence of it.  Now we have a new translation of their Tablets - which predate the Republic by millennia - that may point to the author of the Tablets being mammals, not vegetable life like the Revwians.  It seems to indicate some kind of ancient migration by a space-faring race long before any records we now have.  I thought it might help you in your search."

Lita takes the data disk.

LITA: "This looks promising.  I've got something to check on now."

QUEL LIAM: "Ah, well, I'm glad I could be some help."

LITA: "I wanted to ask you something about your recent book..."

DISSOLVE TO:​
EXT. NALDAR UNIVERSITY - DAY

Lita walks out of the Ancient Astro-Archaeology building into the fresh air.  It is considerably later in the day, and most of the students have left.  The trees and buildings on campus cast long shadows.

As Lita walks through campus, the AIR RAID SIRENS start to go off.  The few students still around stop whatever they are doing and stare at the sirens.  A VOICE comes through the loudspeakers:

VOICE: "This is the Naldar Civil Emergency System.  Imperial starships have just arrived in system.  The planetary shields will be going up.  Everyone should move to their nearest Civil Defense Bunker.  There is no need to panic."

The students begin to panic.  Lita looks up at the sky and she can barely make out a small, silvery, wedge-shaped star in the bright blue sky.  There is a faint flicker as the sky goes red for a second, the PLANETARY SHIELDS coming on-line.

WIPE TO BLACK:​


----------



## Artellan (May 28, 2005)

Very cool so far! That's a cool technique to start a campaign right in the middle of the action, with the goons busting in on the motel room. (poor goons...) But I was wondering, what did the players think of doing it that way?



			
				LostSoul said:
			
		

> VOICE: "...move to their nearest Civil Defense Bunker. There is no need to panic."
> 
> The students begin to panic.



Heh heh.

Anyway keep up the good work, I can hardly wait to read more of the story.

- Artellan


----------



## Rel (May 29, 2005)

I'm considering running a Star Wars mini-campaign later this summer so I'm browsing story hours for inspiration.  Good work so far and I'm looking forward to more.  It's always a bit refreshing to see a party without a Jedi in it.


----------



## LostSoul (May 30, 2005)

*Flashback - Raynor Onass*

SUBTITLE: 6 days later...

RAYNOR'S P.O.V.

All is black.  There is a distant, heavy pounding.  The camera blinks, revealing a bedroom through blurry eyes.

RAYNOR (V.O.): "Ooh, my head."

INT. APARTMENT - BEDROOM - DAY

A close-up reveals Raynor lying in bed, his hair a mess.  He squints in pain.  There is an ambient pounding noise in the distance.

Raynor looks around, obviously unfamiliar with his situation.  He looks beside him and sees an attractive near-human WOMAN, her skin a pale shade of pink, lying half-naked beside him.

RAYNOR: "Hang on... that's not my head that's pounding."  He turns to the Woman.  "I think you have company."

The Woman stirs to life and rubs at her eyes.  They suddenly fly open.

WOMAN: "Oh .  My husband."

Raynor's eyes go wide and he stares at the door.  The camera follows his look, and we see the door almost buckle with each successive pound.  It's obvious something huge is on the other side.

Raynor leaps out of bed and throws on his pants.  His clothes are a mess all around the room.  The Woman follows his lead.  Raynor puts his shirt on inside-out, buckles his belt without closing his fly, and stands on the bed, grabbing at a sock hanging from a ceiling fan (along with a bra).  He knocks the bra to the ground.

Suddenly, the door BURSTS open and a 9-foot-tall BARABEL, an alien with thick, natural grey plating covering its body and fists like pain, CRASHES into the room.

BARABEL: "WHAT YOU DOIN' WITH MY WIFE?"

RAYNOR: (thinking quickly) "Calm down, calm down, no need for violence, nothing going on here..."

Raynor glances out the window, hoping it might offer a means of egress, but he realizes that he's 80 stories up.  He looks back to the Barabel, and a massive SWING forces him to dodge back into a corner.  The Barabel advances, but the Woman steps in front of him.  She is tiny compared to his bulk.

RAYNOR: "I was just having a look at your place... I wanted to lease one of these apartments... needed a good look at one of them..."

The Barabel seems to consider this for a moment, then dismisses it, swinging at Raynor again.  Raynor ducks and the Barabel SMASHES the wall, leaving a hole the size of Raynor's head.  Raynor looks at the hole in the wall, at the Barabel, and to the Woman.

WOMAN: "Calm down honey, he was just having a look at our place... uh, to lease it..."

BARABEL: "HUH?  WHY IS HIS PANTS UNDONE?  WHAT IS HIS SOCK DOING ON FAN?"

RAYNOR: "It's a custom of my people.  Yeah, that's it, a custom.  We put articles of clothing around the room to see what it looks like.  We've been doing it for thousands of years.  Yeah, back on Rentilli 9..."

BARABEL: "WHY BED ALL MESSED UP?"

RAYNOR: (seeing he is started to get through to the massive oaf) "You don't think I'd look at an apartment without trying out the bed?  Come on, that's just crazy."

BARABEL: (starting to buy it) "HUH."  He looks from his wife to Raynor.  "YOU GONNA BUY?"

RAYNOR: (calmly) "Well, I don't know yet.  I like the view, nice lay-out, you know, but I'm not sure yet.  I still have some other places to look at."

BARABEL: "YOU WANT DRINK?"

RAYNOR: (smiling) "No, no thanks, I've got another apartment to look at."  He picks up his jacket and shoes.  "Thanks for the offer, really."  He turns to the Woman and smiles.  "Hopefully we will be neighbours one day."

Raynor turns and walks out of the apartment with a large smile on his face.  He hops on one leg as he struggles to put his shoes on.  Down the hall, NAT LODON, an attractive young woman wearing the uniform of HOUSE LYDEN, looks at Raynor and smiles.  She opens her door and walks in, and leaves the door wide open.

Raynor looks at the camera and winks, then moves to the open door...

WIPE TO:​


----------



## LostSoul (May 30, 2005)

*Flashback - Six-Four*

INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - DAY

The nightclub - just a bar during the day - is bright and dusty.  Only a few people are here, and most of them are gangsters, eating and reading and relaxing with their peers.

The door opens and 6-4 walks in, light spilling in behind him.  His boots hit the floor and jangle like some ancient gunslinger.  He walks to the bar.

The BARTENDER moves to serve his new customer.

BARTENDER: "What'll it be?"

6-4: "I'm here to see Padre Agos.  Get him for me."

The Bartender turns to scurry away, but 6-4 taps him on the shoulder.

6-4: "And get me a drink while you're at it."

Once again, the Bartender turns to leave, but 6-4 stays him.

6-4: "And get me a nice cigar."

And again, the Bartender tries to leave, but 6-4 stops him.

6-4: "And hurry up, will you?  I haven't got all day."

CUT TO:​
INT. PADRE' AGOS NIGHTCLUB - OFFICE - DAY

PADRE AGOS, a small-time crook who runs numbers and games out of his nightclub, is sitting behind a desk, reading a datapad.  He is a thin, aging man with a slightly effeminate carriage.  A cigarette dangles from his fingers.  His office is neat and tidy; it almost reaches the stately atmosphere it tries for, but fails for a touch of kitsch.

There is a knock on his door.

PADRE AGOS: "Come in."

The Bartender enters.

BARTENDER: "There's a guy here to see you-"

PADRE AGOS: "Good!"  He gets up from his chair.  "Send him in."

The Bartender leaves.  Padre Agos puts out his cigarette and swats at the smoke, attempting to clear it.  Soon 6-4 arrives.

PADRE AGOS: "6-4!  Glad you could make it."  6-4 heads towards a nearby chair, but Padre Agos waves him off.  "No, no, don't sit down.  We're going to go right away."

6-4: "So what are we going to do?"

PADRE AGOS: "Don't worry about that.  I just need to have somebody to watch my back."  He grabs his hat and coat off a coat rack.  "Come on, let's go."

6-4 shrugs and leaves the office with Padre Agos following him.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - BRIDGE - DAY

The camera follows Padre Agos' speeder as it flies over a massive iron suspension bridge, its cables a web of steel.  It moves quickly through the traffic.  In the background, the sun is beginning to set behind the towering skyscrapers of Naldar City.

EXT. STUG'S FROZEN MEATS - DAY

Padre Agos' speeder pulls up to the front of the store.  Padre Agos and 6-4 step out.  Padre has a black blaster pistol in his hand, which he tucks into the small of his back.

PADRE AGOS: "Get ready."

6-4 shrugs and cocks his pistol.

INT. STUGS' FROZEN MEATS - BASEMENT OFFICE - DAY

The basement office of Stugs' frozen meats is shoddy and dirty.  Lewd pictures of naked Twi'lek dancing girls cover the walls.  STUGS, a small man with an overpowering brow line, is sitting on his desk.  He's talking with DREX, a mobster with a bad wig.

Padre Agos enters.

STUGS: "Hey, Padre.  So what was so important you had to meet right away?"

6-4 enters.

STUGS: "Hey, what's with the muscle?"

Padre Agos draws his pistol.

PADRE AGOS: "Backup."

He lets a bolt fly and it catches Stugs square in the chest.  Stugs crumples to the ground.  Drex panics and tries to draw his own weapon while ducking for cover.

6-4 draws and fires his pistol in one fluid motion, and Drex falls.

Padre Agos tucks his pistol into his belt and rushes over to a safe.  He taps a few numbers into the combination, and it opens.  6-4 stands silent, watching Padre Agos remove some credit cylinders and go through a stack of papers and magazines.  Finally, Padre Agos finds what he's looking for - a small, black data disk.

PADRE AGOS: (smiling) "Alright.  Uh, put these two guys in the meat locker and meet me back at the club in about an hour."

6-4 doesn't move.

6-4: "What about my fee?"

Padre Agos tosses him one of the credit cylinders and hustles out of the office.  6-4 holsters his pistol and grabs Stugs by the legs.


----------



## LostSoul (May 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm considering running a Star Wars mini-campaign later this summer so I'm browsing story hours for inspiration.  Good work so far and I'm looking forward to more.  It's always a bit refreshing to see a party without a Jedi in it.




Thanks.  I had left the Jedi option open, but starting during the Galactic Civil War put the players off; I guess buying the Force-Sensitive feat was too much.  I will still have elements of the Dark Side chase the PCs, as we'll see eventually...


----------



## LostSoul (May 30, 2005)

Artellan said:
			
		

> Very cool so far! That's a cool technique to start a campaign right in the middle of the action, with the goons busting in on the motel room. (poor goons...) But I was wondering, what did the players think of doing it that way?




The players hated it and walked out.  So all of this is just me playing with myself, if you know what I mean, etc.

Actually, it went pretty well.  It's always good to start off in combat.  I was worried that the flashbacks were going to take too much time, leaving the other players bored, but they went by quickly enough.

I have plans to do something more with flashbacks in the future.  I'm thinking about intercutting an adventure in the present with scenes (that we will play) in the far past of one character's background.  Something like: Flashback - this happens - continue flashback - that happens - end flashback - revelation in the present.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2005)

You know, I'm not a particular fan of the screenplay style you're using...but I like the story so far.  Also, its Star Wars, and I do my best to read all the other Star Wars Story Hours here on ENWorld and at least comment every so often.

It was lonely being the only SW SH writer...glad to have some other good stories joining the fray.


----------



## LostSoul (May 30, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You know, I'm not a particular fan of the screenplay style you're using...but I like the story so far.




Thanks. 

I wasn't sure how the screenplay style would go over.  But I'm having fun doing it, for now.  I'm hoping that eventually I'll have some kind of hybrid style that's easy to read and packs the visual punch.

But the only way to get there is to keep practicing, so back to Notepad for me...


----------



## LostSoul (May 31, 2005)

*You all meet in a bar...*

EXT. NALDAR CITY - DAY

Raynor is walking down one of the beautiful streets of Naldar City.  Lush, landscaped vegetation is all around him.  He is wearing a bright smile.  He stops to pick up an old woman's fallen purse, then continues on his way.

His comlink starts beeping, and Raynor answers it.

RAYNOR: "Hello?"

CUT TO:​
INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - DAY

Padre Agos is on the other end of the comlink.  He is eating small morsels of food on toothpicks.

PADRE AGOS: "Raynor Onass.  How's life treating you?"

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - DAY

RAYNOR: "Not too bad, Agos, not too bad at all.  What's up?"

PADRE AGOS: "I've got a business proposition for you."

RAYNOR: "Really... I could use some work.  What is it?"

PADRE AGOS: "Come by my place in an hour and we'll talk.  Are you still hanging around that fetching spacer - what was her name..."

RAYNOR: "Ah, Lita.  Yeah, I can get in touch with her."

PADRE AGOS: "Good, good.  Bring her by as well."

RAYNOR: "No problem.  I'll see you in an hour then."

PADRE AGOS: "An hour.  Goodbye."

Raynor switches off his comlink.  Still holding it, he presses a series of buttons and holds it up to his ear.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - DAY

Lita Moren, dressed in thick gearhead's coveralls, is on top of her light freighter, the OUTLAW STAR.  She is fiddling around in an open panel with a hydrospanner.  She pushes too hard on the tool and an arc of electricity jumps out of the panel and bites at her hand.  She drops her hydrospanner and shakes her hand, making a face.  Just as she does so, her comlink starts to beep.

LITA: "Hello?"

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "Hey Lita, how's it going?"

LITA: "Raynor.  Not bad."

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "So, are you free today?"

LITA: "Why?  I'm not going on a date with you, I already told you that."

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "Hey, nothing like that, we're friends.  As a friend, I got you some work."

LITA: "What kind of work?"

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "Just meet me at Padre Agos' place in an hour."

LITA: "Wait, what's this about?"

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "Just meet me.  Come on, what else is there to do with the Empire blockading the planet?  Unless you want to go out and get a couple of drinks..."

LITA: "Okay, okay, I'll meet you there.  An hour?"

RAYNOR: (via comlink) "Yep."

LITA: "Okay."

Lita switches off her comlink and wipes her grease-covered hands on her coveralls.

WIPE TO:​
EXT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - EVENING

The sun is casting long shadows down the street.  A BARABEL bouncer, barely fitting into his tight black tuxedo, is putting out a series of metal posts.  As he places them down, a velvet laser leaps between them.

Above him, a neon hologram that reads "Desire" flickers to life.

INT. PADRE AGOS NIGHTCLUB - EVENING

Raynor Onass and Lita Moren enter the nightclub.  It is still as empty as when we saw it earlier in the day, sporting the same clientele.  Six-Four is sitting alone at the bar, nursing a drink.

In a booth near the back office, Padre Agos stands up and snuffs out a cigarette.  He waves Raynor and Lita toward him.

PADRE AGOS: "Six-Four!  You'll want to hear this too."

Six-Four downs his drink and follows the others into the back office.

INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - OFFICE - EVENING

Padre Agos sits behind his desk.  Raynor and Lita take seats.  Six-Four stands near the door.

PADRE AGOS: "I'm glad you could all meet me here.  Lita, you look well... better than I remember."  His eyes linger on her body for a moment too long.  She stares back at him, and Padre Agos casts his look down.  "Uh.. yes.  No doubt you are all wondering why I asked you here."

Raynor leans in.

PADRE AGOS: "Raynor, you're here because you are a relative unknown - so far - without attachments.  That means I can trust you.  Lita, I need you because... well, actually, I need your ship.  And a pilot.  And Six-Four - well - I assume everyone here knows what you do, and do well."

Six-Four nods.

PADRE AGOS: "I have recently come into possession of a valuable piece of information-" he pauses for effect - "a data disk that has a list of every Imperial agent operating on Naldar and their safehouses."  He smiles.  "Naturally, many parties are going to want a piece of this."

SIX-FOUR: "I'll bet."

PADRE AGOS: "I want to keep myself out of the spotlight, as it were, as much as possible.  I don't want anyone to know what I've got."  He pauses.  "I want you to set up a deal with any interested party.  I want you to get no less than twenty-five thousand for my troubles.  And passage off-planet.  That's were you come in, my dear Lita."

LITA: (shrugs) "Okay."

RAYNOR: "That all sounds great, Padre.  But there's one thing you forgot to mention - payment.  What are we going to get from all this?"

PADRE AGOS: "That is entirely up to you.  You can work whatever kind of deal you want, with whomever you wish.  As long as I get my twenty-five, you can keep the rest."

RAYNOR: "I can work with that."

The office door opens and everyone turns to look.  The camera focuses on a feminine figure leaning on the doorway, backlit in the smoky air.  This beauty is MIA ENDIVE, Padre Agos' mistress and a nightclub singer of some small fame.  She is dressed in a slinky evening gown, which, being the middle of the day, would be strange on anyone else, but she pulls it off.  

Mia crawls onto Agos like a cat, pawing at him playfully.  She makes burning eye-contact with Raynor.  His eyes open wide and he tilts his head slightly.

MIA: (to Padre Agos, while keeping her eyes locked on Raynor) "So, papa, gonna introduce me to your friends?"

PADRE AGOS: "Ah, Mia.  These are some... business associates of mine.  We were just finishing up a deal-"

MIA: "Lovely."  She finally turns her eyes away from Raynor, to Padre Agos.  "So... about that new dress for my set tonight..."

PADRE AGOS: (rolls his eyes) "Not once do you come back here just to see me."

Mia laughs, a playful sort of sound, with a hint of force behind it.

MIA: "Don't you want me to look my best?  I'm sure the reviewers won't notice your star attraction in one of last-season's outfits."

Padre Agos reaches into his desk and hands Mia a credit stick.  Mia stands up, and Padre Agos pats her behind.

PADRE AGOS: "Now, I'm sorry, my dear, but we have to finish here."

MIA: "You'll probably want to do it soon."  She points her thumb over her shoulder, toward the bar.  "You've got some more 'business associates' waiting for you."

The camera follows Padre Agos' look.  Walking toward the office, we see Quick Nines, a gaggle of goons, and their boss, THE FIXER.  

The Fixer - this is how he known; anyone who might have known his name, if he ever had one, has been in the grave for a long time - is physically unimposing, but something about him makes the hair on our arms and the back of our necks stand up.  He's dressed in a pristine white suit that washes out his pale complexion, making his skin look grey.  The only bit of colour on him is a black ascot and a black silk band around his fedora. 

The Fixer whispers something into Quick Nines' ear.  His whispering is like the chittering of a thousand beetles feeding in a charnel pit.

QUICK NINES: "The Fixer asks if you're doing business behind his back."

RAYNOR: "Oh, no, just some friends having a talk."

QUICK NINES: "Good."

Six-Four looks over Quick Nines' cybernetic hands, eyes, and the twin heavy blaster pistols slung low on his hips.  He scoffs.  Quick Nines catches his eyes and the two of them lock stares.

RAYNOR: "Well, Padre, I guess we're about done here..."

PADRE AGOS: "Yes; I'll get in touch with you in time."

Raynor and Lita get up and move to the door.  Quick Nines steps out of the way, and they walk out.  Six-Four follows, holding his look with Quick Nines as he passes him.


----------



## LostSoul (May 31, 2005)

*Dark alleys & goons...*

The first appearance of the dreaded GOON (level 2 Thugs), in which Six-Four shows his bloodthirsty side.  Every good bounty hunter needs one.

---

EXT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - EVENING

Raynor, Lita, and Six-Four stand near the entrance to the nightclub.  Two inconspicuous GOONS are talking in the background.

RAYNOR: (to Lita) "So, what do you think?"

LITA: "Doesn't sound so bad.  Who is that Fixer guy?"

RAYNOR: "He's a legend hoods are taught to fear.  That cyborg, Quick Nines, he's his bodyguard."

LITA: "You think they are involved in this job?"

RAYNOR: "Doubt it."

SIX-FOUR: "I guess I'm working with you two.  Who do you want to pawn this data disk off to?"

LITA: "We could try General Bem Dios."

SIX-FOUR: "I don't think we want to go to any officials."

RAYNOR: "We could try House Lyden.  They've got a reputation for supporting mercenaries who work for Naldar against the Empire."

SIX-FOUR: "That sounds good with me."  He looks around.  "Well, you guys call me when you need me."

Six-Four walks off.  Raynor has a look around.

RAYNOR: "Uh... Six-Four..."

Raynor catches up with him.

RAYNOR: "Hey - don't look - I think we've got a tail."

SIX-FOUR: "Already?  Damn.  I figured they would have waited a few hours at least."

RAYNOR: "Let's draw them out."

Lita walks over to them.

LITA: "Hey guys, I think we're being watched."

RAYNOR: "Let's head to one of those dark back-alleys that you see in the holo-vids."

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - DARK ALLEY - EVENING

The three humans are walking through the outskirts of Naldar City.  Low-rise apartment buildings line the streets.  A MAG-TRAM speeds by overhead on stilts of iron, kicking up dust and trash.  They turn down an unoccupied street, covered in shadow by the mag-tram line.

Raynor MELTS into the shadow.  Six-Four and Lita keep walking.

The two Goons come into frame.  There is faint chatter coming from a comlink on GOON #2.

GOON #1: "Hey, what happened to the other guy?"

GOON #2: "Who cares.  We'll just keep on the other two."

There is a CLICK of a pistol being cocked, and Raynor steps out of the shadow with his blaster to the back of GOON #1's head.

RAYNOR: "We don't take too kindly to being followed."

When Raynor steps out, Six-Four and Lita spin around, weapons drawn.

RAYNOR: (to the Goon) "What are you doing?"

GOON #1: "Uh... you know, just going for a walk on a nice day..."  His hand moves slowly to his breast pocket.

SIX-FOUR: "Anyone ever tell you it's dangerous to go down dark alleys?  You could end up dead."

GOON #1: "Don't shoot, come on, please..."  His hand keeps moving towards his breast pocket.

RAYNOR: "You better stop that-"

Lita FIRES off a warning bolt that misses Goon #1's head by inches.  He panics, and moves for his pistol.  Raynor snaps off a shot that catches the thug's hand, BLOWING it apart.  Goon #1 collapses to the ground, clutching the smouldering stump.

GOON #1: (screaming) "Ow, my hand, my hand, you shot off my hand!"  His eyes roll into the back of his head and he passes out.

GOON #2: (looking at his friend) "Don't shoot, we were just going for a walk..." He moves his hand to a hidden comlink in his ear.

Six-Four gets tired of this and fires a bolt that hits Goon #2 right between the eyes.  Blood SPRAYS out the back of his head and he falls, wisps of smoke snaking out of his skull.

LITA: "Did you really have to kill him?"

SIX-FOUR: "Trust me, he's better off dead.  He was a real bastard - murderer, rapist."

RAYNOR: "Should we off the other one?"

SIX-FOUR: "Just let an ambulance come pick him up."  He holsters his pistol and begins rifling through the fallen thug's pockets.  He pulls out a comlink and the chatter on it, previously muffled, becomes clear.  Everyone stops to listen.

PADRE AGOS: (via comlink) "I think that wraps up our business.  I'll see you later."

QUICK NINES: (via comlink) "Yep."

We hear the sound of a door opening and closing. Then silence for a moment.

QUICK NINES: (via comlink) "Do you think he's got it?"

Another voice comes through.  It sounds like ground glass and the bite of cold on sensitive teeth.

THE FIXER: (via comlink) "Yes."  A pause.  "What are you doing about Raynor and his friends?"

QUICK NINES: (via comlink) "They're being taken care of."  He laughs, a tinny sound.  We hear the sound of chairs moving, then static as Six-Four turns off the comlink.

RAYNOR: "Quick Nines was behind this."

SIX-FOUR: "Not a real big deductive leap there."

LITA: "Do you think that they might be following Agos?"

RAYNOR: "I guess I'll give him a call and find out."  He pulls out his comlink and turns a dial.

PADRE AGOS: (via comlink) "Hello?"  There is a roaring sound, as if he is in a speeder with the windows down.

RAYNOR: "Hey Agos, just calling to see how you're doing."

PADRE AGOS: "Not bad.  Is there a problem?"

RAYNOR: "Oh no, no problem."  He lowers his voice to a whisper.  "We think you might be followed."  He raises his voice.  "Just wanted to check up on things."  He lowers his voice again.  "If you're in trouble, say 'no'."

PADRE AGOS: (via comlink) He laughs.  "No - I mean, yes - er, Raynor, it's nice that you are taking an interest in my safety, but I can take care of myself.  Let me assure you, I am in no danger right now."

RAYNOR: "You're sure?"

PADRE AGOS: "Yes, yes.  Now give me a call when you have gathered the cash."

The comlink switches off.  Raynor looks around, from the faceless corpse to the Goon crunched up in the fetal position.

RAYNOR: "We better get out of here.  Everyone cool with going to House Lyden?"

Lita and Six-Four nod.


----------



## Artellan (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool story so far. That Quick Nines guy seems like a cool enemy, with his cybernetic enhancements and everything - too bad we already know that Raynor toasts him with a blast to the eye!
I like the descriptions of the city and the overall gritty feel of the campaign. The characters are rather interesting as well. Although I can hardly wait to see them get into a really challenging fight.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 7, 2005)

*A deal is struck*

EXT. NALDAR CITY CENTRE - HOUSE LYDEN - EVENING

The camera moves through the centre of Naldar City.  Governmental and commercial buildings rise up thousands of feet into the sky.  The massive pyramid of NALDAR COUNCIL HALL dwarfs all of them.  HOUSE LYDEN stands in the shadow of it, a thin tower that buzzes with speeder traffic.

INT. HOUSE LYDEN - MAIN FOYER - EVENING

The main foyer of House Lyden is a wide, circular, open area.  The centre of the foyer is taken up by a shower of water that falls with a slight, soothing roar from somewhere up above.  Men and women, mostly human, walk through the foyer, almost every one wearing the uniform of the House.

Raynor saunters up to the main desk.  A RECEPTION DROID, a thin spindle of silver embedded into the desk, moves its dozen thin arms across a computer panel.  It greets him in a tinny female voice.

RECEPTION DROID: "Greetings sir, how may I help you today?"

RAYNOR: "Tell Nat Lodon that Raynor Onass is here."

RECEPTION DROID: "Is she expecting you, sir?"

RAYNOR: "Uh... yeah."

The droid whirs and hits a few buttons with its arms.

RECEPTION DROID: "She will be with you in a moment, sir."

The group waits a few minutes, then Nat Lodon appears.  She is wearing her blue House Lyden uniform.  Her bold stride is mirrored by the click-clack sound of her boots on the polished marble floor.

She stops before Raynor, cocks her hips, and crosses her arms.  She grins.

NAT LODON: "Raynor Onass.  What are you doing here?"

RAYNOR: "Hello Nat - you look as good as ever.  I love a woman in uniform."

Nat rolls her eyes.

RAYNOR: "I'm just here to say hi, see what you're up to, pay my respects to a good friend."

NAT LODON: (smirking) "That's real sweet, Raynor.  Too bad it's .  So, why are you really here?"

RAYNOR: (smiles) "We've got something that your boss might want to see."

NAT LODON: "You mean Patria Lyden, don't you?  Wow, you've really moved up in the world.  Let me see what I can do.  She's a busy woman, so you might have to wait a few hours."

RAYNOR: "As long as you're here to keep me company, I won't mind."

NAT LODON: (smiling, to Lita and Six-Four) "How do you guys put up with him?"

SIX-FOUR: (deadpan) "Shoot at him when he gets too annoying."

NAT LODON: (nods) "Yeah, that'd do it.  Alright, wait here.  I'll tell you how it goes."

Nat leaves the same way she comes in.

SIX-FOUR: (to Lita) "Are there any women on this planet he hasn't slept with?"

RAYNOR: "Yet.  Hasn't slept with yet."

LITA: "Well, he hasn't slept with me."

RAYNOR: "Yet.  Hasn't slept with me yet."

Lita scoffs and shakes her head.

LITA: "Remind me to sterilize your cabin when we get back to the ship."

CUT TO:​
INT. HOUSE LYDEN - PATRIA LYDEN'S GREETING HALL - EVENING

The setting sun spills red and pink through long, narrow windows and onto a marble floor.  Stately pillars hold up a cavernous roof covered in shadow.  The hall is large, open, and empty - save for Raynor, Six-Four, and Lita.

PATRIA LYDEN, ruler of House Lyden, walks silently into frame, flanked by two armed HUSCARLS.  She is a woman of some sixty years, thin, motherly lines etching her face, giving it an air of compassion and care.  She wears her hair under a small, simple black cap, which complements her stark white gown.

Lita and Raynor bow as Patria approaches.

PATRIA LYDEN: "Please, please, no such formalities, gentlebeings."  She waves her two Huscarls off.  "I am Patria Lyden.  I assume you are Raynor Onass, and you Lita Moren?"  Raynor and Lita nod.  She turns to Six-Four.  "I am sorry, but I am not familiar with your companion."

SIX-FOUR: "They call me Six-Four, ma'am."

PATRIA LYDEN: "Ah.  A pleasure, all of you.  I am sorry that I had to put our meeting off for so long - I was occupied with other commitments."  She walks slowly to the window and stares out at Naldar City, bustling with preparation for the night.  She sits down on a stone bench.  "Now - I am told you have something of great importance to discuss?"

RAYNOR: (clearing his throat) "Yes, your... uh, my... um.  Yes.  We have a listing of Imperial agents and their safehouses here on Naldar."

Patria's eyes light up.  She stands and rests her hand on Raynor's arm.

PATRIA LYDEN: "You have this?  May I see it?"

RAYNOR: "Well, we don't have it with us... but we have it close by."  Patria relaxes and sits back down.

PATRIA LYDEN: "I assume you will want some compensation for the delivery of something so valuable to Naldar?"

RAYNOR: "Uh... yes."  Patria's look tells Raynor that he's going to have to start off the negotiation first.  "We were thinking of fifty-thousand."

PATRIA LYDEN: "I understand that this information is quite useful, but you must understand that we are taking some risk in this deal - the veracity of the information, its relevance, and any time that has passed may invalidate it.  I am willing to offer thirty-five."

Raynor looks to Lita and Six-Four, who both nod.

RAYNOR: "That sounds good."

PATRIA LYDEN: "Excellent!  Let me gather the funds."  She leaves.

SIX-FOUR: "With Padre Agos' cut, we'll clear a cool ten-thousand on this deal."

LITA: "That would be enough for me..."

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah, well, not enough for me, but we're splitting it three ways."

Patria returns with her Huscarls, one of whom is carrying a silver platter.  On the platter rest a dozen credit cylinders, thin and black.

Patria Lyden picks up one and is about to swipe a datacard through it.

RAYNOR: "Actually... can we get one with ten-thousand and another with the rest?"

PATRIA LYDEN: "Certainly."  She swipes two of the cylinders.  "These are encoded with the appropriate amount of funds.  When you deliver the information, we will activate the cylinders and you may use them as you wish."

RAYNOR: "Thank you, your grace."

PATRIA LYDEN: "Thank you.  You are doing both Naldar and House Lyden - and me, personally - a great service."

Raynor, Six-Four, and Lita bow and leave.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - HOUSE LYDEN - NIGHT

The sun has set behind the towers of the metropolis.  The traffic in front of House Lyden has cleared out.

Raynor pulls out a comlink and twists a dial.

PADRE AGOS: (via comlink) "Hello?"

RAYNOR: "Hey Agos, we got your cash for you!"

PADRE AGOS: (via comlink) "Excellent.  Meet me at the Naldar City Economy Motel, off of exit 803.  Keys will be waiting for you under the name Papa Soga.  I'll be there within the hour."

RAYNOR: (nods) "Okay."

Raynor switches off the comlink.

FADE TO BLACK...


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 7, 2005)

*Back to the beginning...*

In a shadowy, grainy segment, we see Quick Nines as we first saw him - bursting through the motel door.  The screen flashes to black and shows a few frames from the opening scene, which are intercut with blackness and the sounds of combat:

A) An extreme close-up on a BLASTER shooting a streak of green fire.

B) Six-Four DIVING behind a table.

C) The window SHATTERING into a million tiny shards.

D) Lita ROLLING out of the fog.

E) In slow motion, Quick Nines' cybernetic eye EXPLODING in a fine mist of blood and molten steel.

The screen is black for a second and then we FADE TO:

INT. SEEDY MOTEL ROOM - NIGHT

The seedy motel room is just like we left it.  Raynor and Lita are attempting to give the room a presentable face.  Six-Four is in the bathroom, and we can hear the sounds of him scraping the flesh off of Quick Nines' cybernetics.

SIX-FOUR: "So - you think the Fixer bugged this place?"

LITA: (lifting up a cushion, then recoiling) "Not unless this mystery stain is some new high-tech bio-bug."  She turns to Raynor.  "Raynor, maybe you should try Agos again."

Raynor turns a dial on his comlink; once again, he gets only static.

RAYNOR: "Maybe he's just late."

SIX-FOUR: (deadpan, as always) "You're probably right.  And Quick Nines just picking this one seedy motel room out of all the seedy motel rooms in all the world - that's just coincidence.

RAYNOR: "Hey, well, this is a nice planet, rich, lots of cash.  Maybe there aren't that many seedy motels."

SIX-FOUR: "I guess you would know."

RAYNOR: (smiles) "I always show a lady a good time."

SIX-FOUR: "I'm sure you do - you just don't spend much money."

Lita's comlink starts to beep.  A red light flashes on top.

LITA: "As stimulating as this conversation is, I'm going to take this call outside."

Lita steps into the parking lot.  In the distance, we can see Quick Nines' AIRSPEEDER - deep-green and built for brute strength.

LITA: "Hello?"

VOICE: (weak, sobbing) "Lita?"

LITA: "Cyda?  What's wrong?"

CYDA: "Lita, it's... just come down here."

LITA: "What's wrong?  What happened?"

CYDA: (shaky) "I... I can't... just, please, come down here."

LITA: "Okay, don't worry, I'll be there soon."

CYDA: "Oh please... hurry..."

LITA: "Okay, okay."

Lita switches off the comlink and steps back into the motel.

LITA: "Hey guys... I've got to go check on a friend."

RAYNOR: "Something wrong?"

LITA: "I hope not."  She grabs Quick Nines' speeder keycard.  "I'll be back soon."

RAYNOR: "I guess we'll wait here, in case Agos shows up."

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - NIGHT

Lita flies through the dark streets of Naldar City in Quick Nines' speeder.  Her face is lit up by streetlights flashing by like the thoughts in her head.

She hits the throttle and the speeder GROWLS in response, racing away.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR UNIVERSITY - CAMPUS - NIGHT

Lita pulls up in her speeder.  In the background, a pair of NALDAR MILITIAMEN stand guard.

Lita hops out of the speeder and hurries towards Professor Quel Liam's office.

CUT TO:​
INT. ANCIENT ASTRO-ARCHAEOLOGY - NIGHT

A fluorescent light FLICKERS on and off, casting the reception room in a pale green.  Cyda's desk sits unoccupied, papers strewn all around it.

Lita enters cautiously, her cape blowing behind her in the wind.  Her hand rests on her blaster.

LITA: (cautiously) "Cyda?"

We hear whimpering coming from under the desk.  Lita goes around it and finds Cyda rolled up in a ball underneath.  When she sees Lita, she leaps up and throws her arms around her, her body shaking in sobs.

CYDA: "Oh, Lita... you're here..."

Lita gently pries Cyda off of her.

LITA: "Cyda, what happened here?  Where is the Professor?"

CYDA: "A man -" she shudders while saying this - "came to see him.  Dressed all in black."  She covers her face with her hands.

LITA: "Who was he?  What did he look like?"

CYDA: (through her hands) "He... he seemed tall, but - I don't think he was.  It was more like - like everything.  Like he was everything in the world, standing there.  I couldn't take my eyes off of his - those horrible, red-rimmed eyes!"  She sobs loudly, making a mewling sound like an animal caught in a trap.  

LITA: "What... what did he want?"

CYDA: "I don't know.  He said something, I think - maybe nothing.  But I just - I couldn't move, couldn't do anything.  Even when the professor was screaming -" she closes her eyes and shakes - "I - I was stuck.  I hid under my desk, didn't watch him leave, and I've been under there for the past four hours.  It was all I could do to call you."

LITA: "What happened to the Professor?"

Lita gets up and moves to the office.  

The door is slightly ajar, and Lita cautiously pushes it open, revealing black inside.  She flicks on a glow rod and scans her light across the room, uncovering reams of torn-up papers and books.  A desk lies overturned in the middle of the room.  

Then the light falls on Quel Liam.

LITA: "Holy mother space..."

Professor Quel Liam has been PINNED to the wall in an "X" by the remains of his portable computer.  Blood covers his arms and collects in a pool on the ground.  His head is down against his chest, which does not rise.

Lita drops the glow-rod and rushes over to the Professor.

LITA: "Quel..."

She grabs at one of the plastic stakes and begins to pull it out.  Quel Liam's head suddenly jerks to life and he turns to look at her.  His face is thick with shadow, his eyes two black pits.

He screams.  It sounds like the end of the world.

LITA: "Professor, professor, it's me, it's Lita, it's going to be okay, I'll get you down from here..."

In the background, we hear a SHRIEK.  Lita turns to see Cyda, who is staring at Quel Liam.

LITA: "Cyda, calm down.  Call an ambulance.  He's still alive."

Cyda stands motionless.

LITA: "CYDA!"

Cyda snaps back to life and picks up a comlink on her desk.  Lita turns back to Quel Liam.

LITA: "It's going to be okay..."

Quel Liam's screams have quieted down to a pitiful moaning.  He mumbles something.

QUEL LIAM: "The man in black... pain... death... fear... the Bogan."  His eyes open wide and he stares at Lita.  "The translation - he has it - he seeks it..."  Quel Liam collapses back into unconsciousness.

Lita cradles his head and stares into empty space.  Her brow is furrowed, her eyes are wide, and her jaw is set.  Her nostrils flare as she breathes in deep, hard breaths.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR UNIVERSITY CAMPUS - NIGHT

A repulsorlift ambulance is parked near Lita's (Quick Nines') speeder.  Two PARAMEDICS are loading Quel Liam and the gurney he lies on into the back.  An oxygen mask covers his face, IV lines are plugged into his veins, and a heart-rate monitor beeps rapidly.  Lita stands next to him with her arms folded defensively.

Quel Liam reaches out to grasp Lita's arm.  She is pulled down by his sudden strength.

QUEL LIAM: "Lita... beware - the man in black!"

We close in on Lita's shaken face, as we WIPE TO:

EXT. SEEDY MOTEL - NIGHT

Lita pulls up in Quick Nines speeder.  She gets out slowly and slams the door shut.


----------



## Artellan (Jun 9, 2005)

Well done. The whole scene at the university (astro-archaeology - cool!) was extremely spooky. That poor professor - 'PINNED to the wall in an "X" by the remains of his portable computer'. Yikes. If I were the PCs, I'd be scared, since they're obviously going to have to go up against the dude that did that, sooner or later.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 13, 2005)

*Mia and Envy*

INT. SEEDY MOTEL ROOM - NIGHT

Lita enters.  Raynor and Six-Four are watching a holo-vid - a low-budget, pro-Imperial Clone Wars flick that is focused on the clone troopers.

CLONE TROOPER: (on holo-vid) "Sir, the Jedi are leading a force of droids through the city!  They mean to raze it to the ground and kill every man, woman, and child!"

Raynor flicks off the holo-vid and turns to look at Lita.

RAYNOR: "Lita - you look like you flew too close to a supernova.  What happened?"

LITA: "I don't want to talk about it."  She pauses.  "Any luck with Agos?"

SIX-FOUR: "Nope.  But we did figure out what these mystery stains are.  You don't want to know."

Lita shakes her head.

LITA: "So what are we going to do?  How are we supposed to find Agos now?  I guess the Fixer has him."

RAYNOR: "Well, there's one person who knows."  Lita and Six-Four look at him expectantly.  "Mia.  His girlfriend.  Remember?"

SIX-FOUR: "I don't easily forget legs like that."  He stands up and cocks his blaster.  "So, what are we waiting for?"

WIPE TO:​
EXT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - NIGHT

A small line has formed outside the nightclub.  A bright neon hologram that reads "Desire" flickers above their heads.

INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - NIGHT

The nightclub is packed.  All the tables are taken, the bar is lined with people, and others mill in the spaces between.  An almost excited fatalism hangs over the crowd - the anxious sense of waiting for the inevitable, filling the time in-between with as much pleasure as possible.  The hammer of the Empire hangs over these people, who are the steel to be tried.

The club is dark, brightened only by the ambient floor lighting and the faux-candles on the tables.  A beat begins, slowly, somewhere in the darkness of the stage.  The crowd quiets for the show.  

A spotlight flares into being, giving life to Mia Endive, who walks sensuously to the microphone.  She belts out a lonely song.  As she sings, it is apparent that this nightclub - this place called Desire - must have been named after her.

Raynor, Six-Four, and Lita are standing in the middle of a stream of people.  Each holds a drink.  A WAITRESS walks by with a full tray.  Raynor leans in and turns on the charm.

RAYNOR: "Hey baby, is there any chance we can see Mia tonight?"

The Waitress shifts her weight and holds the tray with two hands.

WAITRESS: "What do I look like, her booking agent?"

Raynor smiles and takes a drink off the tray.  He leaves a sizable tip.

RAYNOR: "Just be sure to let her know that Raynor Onass would like to talk to her."

The Waitress smiles, nods, and leaves, braving the wall of people.

CUT TO:​
INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - NIGHT

Mia has finished her set and the crowd has thinned out somewhat.  The band continues to play soothing jazz.  The Waitress approaches, this time without a tray and with a much better attitude.

WAITRESS: "I told Mia you wanted to see her.  She's in her dressing room, at the back."

RAYNOR: "Thanks, baby."

CUT TO:​
INT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - MIA ENDIVE'S DRESSING ROOM - NIGHT

Mia's dressing room is small but sparse.  She has some tasteful pieces of abstract art and photography hanging on the walls.  A holo-screen, showing a stylized flight of swans and a series of pictograms, cuts off one corner of the room.  Mia is sitting with her legs crossed before a bright mirror, taking off her make-up with a small laser-pen.

Raynor enters, followed closely by Six-Four.  The bounty hunter can't seem to take his eyes off Mia's legs.  Lita remains in the back with her arms crossed.

Mia doesn't look up.

MIA: "Raynor Onass.  I had a feeling you'd come by to see me.  I didn't think it would be so soon, but..."

RAYNOR: "I would have come sooner if I'd known _you_ were here."

MIA: "Well, I'm flattered.  I didn't think I was that great a crooner."

RAYNOR: "You're not."

Mia looks up and puts down her laser-pen.  She stands up and steps behind the holo-screen, and begins to undress.

MIA: "So, what are you here for?"

RAYNOR: "We came to see Padre Agos."

MIA: "He's not here tonight."

SIX-FOUR: (straining to get a better look) "I never would have guessed."

RAYNOR: (jabbing Six-Four) "We thought you might know where he is."

MIA: "I have no idea.  He left just after you and the Fixer."

RAYNOR: "You have no idea where he is?  It's important.  He might be in danger."

MIA: (getting dressed) "Really?  I hope it has nothing to do with your business."

RAYNOR: "Oh, no.  We just need to talk to him."

MIA: "I'm sorry, I really can't help you out."  

She comes out from the holo-screen, dressed in a trendy clubbing outfit, and sits down before the mirror.  She takes a pouch from a drawer and pours a small quantity of spice onto a glassy platter, which forms into a line of its own accord.

RAYNOR: "Still with the spice, Mia?  I hoped you had kicked it."

MIA: "A girl's got to have her vices.  Keeps her interesting."  She snorts a line of spice and makes a face, then rubs her nose.  "I'll tell Agos you came by when I see him."  She traces her finger in the residue left over, and rubs it into her gums.  "It was nice seeing you again, Raynor."

Raynor looks at the platter and sees the letters "5 nv" left on it.  He nods.

RAYNOR: "It was good seeing you again.  I'll try to come by more often."

MIA: "You do that."

Raynor leaves, and Lita follows him.  Six-Four lingers a second longer, then leaves.

CUT TO:​
EXT. PADRE AGOS' NIGHTCLUB - NIGHT

SIX-FOUR: "Well, that was a bust.  A nice bust - and nicer legs - but we still have no idea where Agos is."

RAYNOR: "I think I've got a lead.  There's an after-hours club called 'Envy' in the warehouse district.  We'll probably have more luck there."

SIX-FOUR: "I think you could have gotten lucky with Mia.  There's no need to go clubbing."

RAYNOR: "She left me a message.  I think she wants to meet us there at five."

LITA: "Ah.  The place was probably bugged."

SIX-FOUR: "I wouldn't mind looking in on that dressing room."

LITA: "Can't you just concentrate for one second?"

SIX-FOUR: "Just point out the bad guys.  Then I'll show you concentration."

WIPE TO:​
EXT. ENVY AFTER-HOURS CLUB - NIGHT

Envy is a new after-hours club in a recently-emptied warehouse.  The music is almost deafening, even from outside.  The back door is open and smoke billows out into the pre-dawn air.  Club kids huddle around each other in small groups by the door, sharing smokes and taking a moment to relax.

Raynor, Six-Four, and Lita walk up to the CASHIER'S booth.  Two large human DOORMEN flank them.  Both have scanners.

CASHIER: "Cover is 5 credits."

Raynor pays the cover.

CASHIER: "Uh... no illicit substances or... weapons.  You can check them here."

RAYNOR: "No thanks, I'll just drop them off."  He takes Lita's pistol, and Six-Four hands him his.

Raynor heads back to the speeder.

SIX-FOUR: "Hang on."

Six-Four takes out a vibro-knife and hands it to Raynor.  Raynor turns to leave.

SIX-FOUR: "Wait a second..."

Six-Four pulls out a grenade and tosses it on the pile of weapons cradled in Raynor's arms.

RAYNOR: "That it?"

Six-Four reaches into his boot and pulls out a knife.

SIX-FOUR: "That's it."  He turnst to the cashier.  "Any problems with armour?"

CASHIER: "No, that's fine, it's all the rage these days."

Six-Four shrugs and submits to the Doormen's scanners.  After he comes up clean, they wave him in.

INT. ENVY AFTER-HOURS CLUB - NIGHT

Pounding music is all we can hear.  Flashing lasers and holograms make it difficult to make out anything in the club.  We see some club kids dancing, but most of Envy's patrons line the walls and sit in the booths, trying to communicate with each other.

Raynor has a look around.

SIX-FOUR: (to Lita) "Want to dance?"

LITA: "What?"

SIX-FOUR: "Nevermind!"

LITA: "I can't hear you; it's too loud in here!"

SIX-FOUR: "What?"

Raynor pokes Six-Four.  He's looking off in the distance.

RAYNOR: "I think I see Mia.  You guys watch my back."  He heads off into the smoke and darkness of the club.  Six-Four and Lita take up flanking positions, covering the whole room.

The camera follows Raynor as he walks to a booth in the corner.  Mia is sitting there, smoking, all leg.  Her hair is up in a fan around her head.  She exhales a cloud of pink smoke and waves Raynor over.

RAYNOR: "Hello Mia.  Haven't seen this much of you for a long time."

Mia shakes her head and points at her ear.  She leans into him, and we do an extreme close-up on her lips (coloured a pale shade of blue) a millimetre away from Raynor's ear.

MIA: "You'll have to speak up," she breathes.

RAYNOR: "So, I take it you know what Agos has been up to?"

MIA: "There isn't much about him I don't know.  I know about the data disk and that you've worked out some kind of deal."  

RAYNOR: "Then you know where he is?"

She leans back, and looks at Raynor, studying him; then she leans back in. 

MIA: "Maybe I do, and maybe I don't.  How do I know I can trust you?"

Mia leans back and her eyes narrow, a smirk forming on her face.  She feigns a eureka look and moves into Raynor, kissing him hard.  Raynor reciprocates.

When the kiss is finished, she leans back into him.

MIA: "Okay, I can trust you.  Here's the deal: I want whatever you worked out with Agos, just in case something's happened to him, and passage off-planet for both of us."

RAYNOR: "You got it.  Twenty-five thousand and a ride."

MIA: (nods) "Agos stashed the disk in the office of a droidworks factory over by exit 803.  He's probably been picked up by the Fixer; I bet they're there right now, working him over.  You'll want to hurry; I doubt he has much time left."

RAYNOR: "Thanks, Mia."

MIA: "No problem.  I just hope the next time I see you there isn't so much business to take care of."

RAYNOR: "You can count on it."

Raynor leans back, then pauses for a moment.

RAYNOR: "One more thing."

Raynor kisses Mia passionately.

When the two finish, Raynor winks at Mia and stands up.  He moves back through the fog to Lita.

Lita sees him coming, at points at Six-Four.  The bounty hunter is watching a young woman, lost in them music, dancing topless.  Raynor shakes his head a smiles, and Lita holds up her hands as if to say, "What did you expect?"

CUT TO:​
EXT. ENVY AFTER-HOURS CLUB - NIGHT

The group exits the club and walks towards their speeder.

RAYNOR: "NICE JOB," he shouts, then catches himself, starting again in a normal volume.  "Nice job watching my back."

Six-Four shrugs.

SIX-FOUR: "I didn't think you were in too much trouble.  Mia weighs what - a buck ten, twenty at most?  I'm sure you could take her if something went down."

Raynor laughs.

RAYNOR: "Okay, here's the deal: Agos hid the disk at a droidworks factory.  He's probably been grabbed by the Fixer, so we should expect some trouble."

SIX-FOUR: "Good."  He reaches into the speeder and pulls out his pistol.  "I'm all about trouble."

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR CITY - NIGHT

Lita is piloting Quick Nines' airspeeder into the city.  The traffic is light and she guns the engine, weaving in and out of traffic.  Six-Four is in the back seat, rolling slightly, inspecting Quick Nines' remaining cybernetic eye.  Raynor is sitting in the passenger seat, gripping the "oh poodu" handle.

RAYNOR: "You know, Lita, you could slow down just a little..."

Lita gives Raynor a look and smiles.  Then she coaxes a little more speed out of her new toy and misses a large cargo hauler by inches.

RAYNOR: "Okay, I'll be quiet."

A comlink in the back beeps.  Everyone looks around, surprised.  Six-Four looks at the pile of equipment next to him and digs out a chrome comlink.

SIX-FOUR: "Looks like Quick Nines was popular."

RAYNOR: "Give me that."

Raynor flicks on the comlink.

RAYNOR: (doing his best Quick Nines impression) "Hello?"

VOICE: "Hey Quick Nines.  The Fixer wants to know if the job's done."

RAYNOR: "Uh-huh."

VOICE: "So, no problems then?"

RAYNOR: "Uh-uh."

VOICE: "Not even Six-Four?"

RAYNOR: "Uh-uh."

VOICE: "Good.  I guess we'll see you here soon then."

RAYNOR: "Yep."

VOICE: "Okay."

The comlink switches off.  Everyone looks at Raynor, who smiles and shrugs - until Lita pulls another stunt, sending him grasping for the handle again.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 13, 2005)

A few notes about that last installment:

Playing out the Bluff where Raynor acted as Quick Nines was pretty cool.  I tried to force him to say more than just one line - without breaking character as the goon who called him.  As it was, I don't think I called for a Bluff check.  Very funny scene.

I had the scene with Mia planned out in advance, and it worked well.  Raynor threw in that kiss at the end, a very nice touch.

Next:  Wrapping up Episode I.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 13, 2005)

*The Droidworks factory and "To be continued..."*

EXT. DROIDWORKS FACTORY - NIGHT

The droidworks factory is a massive building that would be considered squat if it didn't rise nearly one-thousand feet into the air.  Smoke and green gas rise from exterior vents.

The Fixer and his men are already here.  Six GOONS are hanging around a speeder, blocking the front entrance.  Others are prowling about in the background.  About a thousand feet up, more speeders are parked at platforms near the top of the building.

Lita slows down her speeder to a crawl and the engine purrs as she moves by.  Some of the Goons wave to Quick Nines' speeder.

RAYNOR: "Park it around the back."

SIX-FOUR: "Maybe one of those platforms up there where nobody's watching."

Lita nods and the speeder shoots up hundreds of feet in seconds.  She docks it next to a small grated platform.   Everyone debarks.

LITA: "Alright, let's get inside before anyone sees us."

Six-Four pulls out a security kit from his belt.  He shows it off for a second, getting flattering looks from Lita and Raynor, and then plugs it into the door's scomp-link.  He plays with the kit and the door control, and the door flies open.

The interior of the mill is cast in a dark-red dusk, the kind that might fall at the end of the world.  Industrial droids the size of houses are still at work, venting gases in high-pitched screams.  Catwalks overlook all the equipment and the smelting pits a thousand feet down, the air sweltering even from up here.  

Most of the catwalks link up in the middle of the mill where the Controller's Office stands on stilts of steel. 

Lita and Six-Four look around cautiously, blasters ready, while Raynor strides over to a terminal.

LITA: "What are you doing?"

RAYNOR: "I'm going to see if I can get some blueprints of this place.  I don't want to get lost on those catwalks trying to get to the office.  Come on, give me a hand."

Lita and Six-Four help him at the terminal.  Soon the screen displays a 3-D picture that rotates around.  A red path lines the quickest route to the office.

RAYNOR: "See, that wasn't too hard."  He keeps working.

LITA: "What are you doing now?"

RAYNOR: "See this exit - from the office to the roof?  I'm thinking that we can slip out that way if things go bad.  I'll trigger all the doors to lock down, and leave that one exit open."

SIX-FOUR: "Well, you better do it quickly..."

Six-Four nods over to a group of six GOONS, who have just arrived.  Raynor stands up from the terminal.

GOON: "Hey.  I guess you guys came in with Quick Nines."

RAYNOR: "Yep."

GOON: "Well, where is he?  The Fixer wants to see him."

RAYNOR: "He already went up."

GOON: "Okay."  He looks at the computer screen and sees the rotating 3-D blueprint with a path leading to the Controller's Office lit in red.  He shrugs, and the Goons leave.

Raynor smiles.

LITA: "Phew.  I thought we were dead there."

RAYNOR: "You need to learn to trust me."

LITA: "Just hurry up, will you?"

CUT TO:​
INT. DROIDWORKS FACTORY - CATWALK - NIGHT

The group is on a catwalk, heading to the office.  They are darting between droids, taking cover from a group of four GOONS on a platform across a great drop.

They all crouch down behind one of the droids.  Six-Four pokes his head around the corner.  Raynor is fiddling with a comlink.

LITA: "Why do you keep fiddling with that thing?  It's going to work, isn't it?"

RAYNOR: "Oh yeah, of course."

LITA: "You sure about that?"

RAYNOR: "Sure I'm sure.  Don't you trust me?"

LITA: "Not really."

SIX-FOUR: "Shh, guys, I think -"

Six-Four is cut off by a loud hissing.  The droid they were hiding behind rises up with a loud clanking, exposing them to the Goons across the divide.

GOON LEADER: "Hey, who are you?  What are you doing over there?"

RAYNOR: "We're just going up to see The Fixer."

GOON LEADER: "Who are you?  I don't recognize you."

RAYNOR: "I'm Raynor Onass.  The Fixer asked to see me."

GOON LEADER: "I don't know you."

RAYNOR: "Well, who are you?  I don't know you, either."

GOON LEADER: "I'm not the one creeping around."

RAYNOR: "Whatever.  We're going to be late.  You don't want to make us late for the Fixer, do you?"

GOON LEADER: "I'm going to call him."

The Goon Leader pulls out a comlink.  Lita and Six-Four SPRING into action, pulling their blasters out in the blink of an eye.  Six-Four draws a bead on the Goon Leader's comlink and BLASTS it out of his hand.

GOON LEADER: "!  Kill them!"

Lita sends a bolt of fire at the Goon Leader, and he crumples into a ball.  There is a furious exchange of fire over the chasm, and soon the Goons are either on the ground or retreating.

SIX-FOUR: "I think we better hurry up."

The group RUNS up the stairs at breakneck speed.

CUT TO:​
INT. DROIDWORKS FACTORY - CONTROLLER'S OFFICE - NIGHT

The group climbs up the catwalk that leads to the office.  They are breathing heavily, trying to catch their breath after their run.  Steam and shadows cover everything.

Though the steam, we make out about a half-dozen figures in the office, lit up by the glow of dozens of computer screens.  At least three of them are working on a small safe.  The Fixer has Padre Agos tied in a chair.  He is alternating his questions to Padre Agos with blows from his pistol.  Padre Agos is in a bad way.

SIX-FOUR: "I think one of us should sneak around.  We'll catch them in a cross-fire."

RAYNOR: "No sweat."

Raynor sneaks off ahead of the other two, crouching low beneath the office windows, while Six-Four and Lita follow him.  The camera closes in on Raynor as he sneaks by; above him, we can see the Fixer, and through the glass we can hear his distinctive, eerie voice.

THE FIXER: "This will all end if you just tell us the combination."

PADRE AGOS: "Uhh..."

Raynor stops.  He seems to think about something for a moment; then, his curiosity getting the better of him, he PEEKS his head above the line of the window to get a look.

The Fixer's DEEP BLACK EYES look right into his.

RAYNOR: "Oops..."

From across the length of the office, Six-Four spots this.

SIX-FOUR: ", that's torn it."

Six-Four rises into full view of the GOONS and the FIXER.  His pistol is in his hand, and he squeezes off a shot at the Fixer that SHATTERS the window into a million pieces.  The Fixer dodges slightly, and the bolt burns his white suit.

Lita follows the bounty hunter's lead and snaps off a shot of her own, destroying another window.  Her bolt sails wide and impacts with a computer terminal, showering a nearby Goon in sparks.

The Fixer's jaw seems to melt into liquid as it STRETCHES down, revealing a great empty blackness.  He screams a high-pitched, atonal wail that reaches into our hearts and rips them out.  He then throws a smoke grenade into the middle of the office, covering the ladder that rises to the roof.  He disappears into the mist.

Raynor whips out his blaster and nails one of the Goons, who is pushed back into a computer by the force of the blow.

Six-Four and Lita keep firing into the office, dropping two more Goons before they can draw their weapons.  The third one has the time to pull out a grenade, but his nerves are shaken to the breaking point.  His throw misses the shattered window, hitting the door, and the grenade bounces back towards him.  He only has time to look down at his feet and the live ordnance sitting between them before the grenade EXPLODES in a storm of metal shards.

Raynor pops up for another shot, but two of the remaining Goons are ready for him.  Two bolts and one scream later, and Raynor lies on the ground, two blistering scars on his chest.  

The Fixer appears on the roof of the office and continues climbing the ladder to safety.  Lita spots him and blasts the ladder, sending the Fixer falling onto the office roof.  The Fixer crouches, then grunts as he makes a desperate LEAP through the air.  He grabs the last remaining rung of the ladder and disappears.

Six-Four and Lita move around the side of the office, clearing the smoke.  They shatter another window as they send the two last Goons to their final reward.

LITA: "RAYNOR!"

Lita runs around to Raynor.  She pulls out a hypo-syringe and injects Raynor, the syringe making a hissing sound.

Raynor's eyes flash open wide and he gasps for air.  He looks down at his smoking chest.

RAYNOR: "Ooh, that's going to hurt in the morning..."

Lita helps Raynor up, and the enter the office.  Six-Four has already untied Padre Agos and is trying to revive him.

SIX-FOUR: "Agos, you old bastard, wake up."

PADRE AGOS: "Whaa..."

SIX-FOUR: "Good to see you're doing well.  Give us the combination so we can get out of here."

PADRE AGOS: "Two-four-alpha-eight."

Lita, still supporting Raynor, enters the code into the safe on the wall.  The safe POPS open, revealing data disks and a stack of credit chips.  Six-Four and Lita rummage through the disks while stuffing the credits into their pockets.  Then Six-Four holds up the data disk they've been hunting for in triumph.

The group, with Padre Agos in tow, leaves the office.  Over the railing, they can see dozens of the Fixer's thugs rushing up towards them.

RAYNOR: "Let's get out of here."

CUT TO:​
EXT. DROIDWORKS FACTORY - ROOF - NIGHT

Six-Four rushes to the edge of the massive building, avoiding venting steam that shoots into the air.  Over the side, he sees an airspeeder landing.  The Fixer is hanging out the side, yelling orders.

SIX-FOUR: "Raynor, I think this would be a good time to use that locking device of yours."

Raynor pulls out a comlink and flips a switch.  Suddenly all the doors slam shut.  

On the ground, the Fixer fires a pistol at the closed entrance.  The bolt does nothing to the hardened door, and he gestures in frustration.

The group heads down a set of steel stairs to their parked speeder.  Six-Four has Padre Agos slung over his shoulder, and Lita is helping Raynor as best she can.

CUT TO:​
EXT. DROIDWORKS FACTORY - SPEEDER PLATFORM - NIGHT

Everyone piles into their speeder.  As Lita starts the engine, we can see three other speeders rising into the air, about to give chase...

FADE TO BLACK​
TO BE CONTINUED...

ROLL CREDITS


----------



## Artellan (Jun 15, 2005)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Playing out the Bluff where Raynor acted as Quick Nines was pretty cool.  I tried to force him to say more than just one line - without breaking character as the goon who called him.  As it was, I don't think I called for a Bluff check.  Very funny scene.
> 
> I had the scene with Mia planned out in advance, and it worked well.  Raynor threw in that kiss at the end, a very nice touch.




Yeah that bluff scene was hilarious! "Uh-huh. Uh-uh. Yep. Okay." Quick Nines never seemed liked a real talkative guy so it makes sense. Cool that he managed to avoid even making the roll. Too many players depend on the rolls, when the object should often be to avoid it (since it usually carries a chance of failure when you roll).

Raynor kissing Mia was nice too. But my favourite was Six-Four, who was supposed to be covering Raynor, enraptured by the topless dancer instead.

I take it the "to be continued.../roll credits" just means this was the end of the first adventure/ session? Hope to see more soon - I like these characters, and the screenplay style is growing on me.

- Artellan


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 16, 2005)

A long time ago, in a galaxy
far, far away...

A vast sea of stars serves as the backdrop for the main title.  War drums echo through the heavens as a roll-up slowly crawls into infinity.

STAR WARS

Episode II: The Fall of Naldar

Imperial agents on the planet of
NALDAR have suffered a setback at
the hands of the spacer LITA MOREN,
the bounty hunter SIX-FOUR, and the
smooth-talking RAYNOR ONASS.

Working for PADRE AGOS, and fending
off the assault of the cyborg QUICK
NINES, they have laid their hands 
on information which could cripple
the EVIL GALACTIC EMPIRE'S plans.

But they are not out of danger yet,
as the despicable crimelord known
only as THE FIXER races after them
as they flee through the streets of
Naldar City...​

EXT. NALDAR CITY - NIGHT

The camera pans down from the night sky to reveal the skyline of Naldar City.  A deep-green SPEEDER built for brute strength suddenly RACES through the frame, its engine GROWLING like a winged Vynock, bolts of fire chasing it.  Three more speeders follow, GOONS hanging out of the windows, firing their blaster pistols.

ROLL FOR INITIATIVE...

A blaster bolt ROCKS the speeder.  A gout of black smoke rises from its side.

LITA MOREN grips the steering column with white knuckles.  She flinches visibly as the blaster hits the speeder, as though she can feel the impact.

LITA: "Come on baby, hold together..."

RAYNOR ONASS looks out the passenger-side window.

RAYNOR: "They're gaining on us!  Gun it!"

Lita's face bunches up into a fierce grimace, her eyes red orbs of fury.  She rams the throttle.  The speeder lurches as it races away, but one of the Goons is keeping pace.

LITA: "The steering is shot... I can't shake him!  Get rid of him!"

SIX-FOUR: "I'm a little busy here..."  The bounty hunter has PADRE AGOS laid out on the back bench seat, and is trying to attach an IV into his arm.  His hands are full of medical equipment and a hypo-syringe is in his mouth.

RAYNOR: "I'm on it."  He leans out his window with his blaster in hand and levels a shot at the oncoming speeder.  His aim is true, striking the Goon's speeder square in the front grill.  Black smoke rises and fire EXPLODES as the speeder banks away and begins to dive.

Raynor blows at the barrel of his blaster.

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah, yeah, you're real hot  up there.  Let's lose those speeders so I can save another life today."

RAYNOR: "Another one?"

SIX-FOUR: "I figure you guys owe me about three times over."

LITA: "Let's just land.  I'm having trouble with the steering.  You guys know any places where we can hide out for a bit?"

SIX-FOUR: "I know a place."

The camera follows the speeder as it banks to the city below, smoke trailing it.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 16, 2005)

Just a quick comment - I had to ditch the d20 rules for the above combat.  

We switched to a different type of vehicle combat alltogether later on.

I still think that d6 does a better job.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 20, 2005)

*Revelations & Invasion*

EXT. DROID MOTEL - PRE-DAWN

The speeder lurches along as it pulls into a small, run down motel.  Lita, Six-Four, and Raynor step out and walk to the office.

A run-down PROTOCOL DROID greets them.  Its grimy metal skin is scarred with rust.

PROTOCOL DROID: "Greetings, gentlebeings.  Would you like a room?"

Raynor looks at the droid in disgust.

RAYNOR: "A droid-run motel?  What the hell is that?  I don't want to stay at any droid-run place.  They'll shoot you in the back!  What did you want to come here for?"

SIX-FOUR: "Droids don't talk.  It's not in their programming."  He turns to the Protocol Droid.  "Yeah, give us a room for the day."

PROTOCOL DROID: "Excellent, sir.  We have a room made up for you right now."  His arm creaks as he hands Six-Four a keycard.

RAYNOR: "I don't like this..."

WIPE TO:​
INT. DROID MOTEL ROOM - PRE-DAWN

Six-Four has Padre Agos on a bed with washed-out sheets.  An IV is fixed to the wall with duct-tape.  Six-Four dries his hand with a towel, leaving deep red stains, and looks at Padre Agos.

PADRE AGOS: "oohh..."

SIX-FOUR: "Well, I think he'll be okay if we let him rest for a while.  Why don't we go collect our money now?"

LITA: "I want to fix up that speeder first."

RAYNOR: "Yeah, that thing is shot to hell.  Why would Quick Nines drive such a run-down piece of crap?"

SIX-FOUR: "I think we should go get paid."

RAYNOR: "We can wait a while.  What's the worst that could happen?"

Six-Four shakes his head and takes out the data disk.  He plugs it into his security kit and begins fiddling with it.

LITA: "What are you doing?"

SIX-FOUR: "Might as well find out what's on here, if we're going to wait around."

LITA: "I'll be outside, working on the speeder."

WIPE TO:​
EXT. SPACE

The IMPERIAL STAR DESROYER RELENTLESS orbits the planet of Naldar silently.  Two TIE FIGHTERS scream through space, on the lookout for any ships brave enough to run the blockade.

INT. IMPERIAL STAR DESTROYER RELENTLESS - BRIDGE

The bridge is quiet at this time of day, early in the "morning" cycle.  Only the most important terminals are manned.

An alarm klaxon suddenly WHINES, and the communications terminal begins to flash.  A priority-one message is coming through.  The on-duty COMMANDER rushes over to the communications terminal, leaning over the COMM OFFICER working on it.

COMMANDER: "What is it?"

COMM OFFICER: "I'm decoding it now... priority-one, from the Emperor himself!  It's... sir, the Death Star has been destroyed."

A screen shows a handful of rebel starfighters and one heavily-modified YT-1300 freighter fly by as the Death Star explodes in the background.

COMMANDER: "Impossible!"

COMM OFFICER: "Hang on... we're getting new orders.  All seige operations are to be terminated; our new orders are to launch an assault and take Naldar at any cost."

COMMANDER: "I'll rouse the Captain," he says, standing up straight.  "Get in touch with the Army Colonel.  Tell him to begin powering up the garrison and to prepare for ground assault."

COMM OFFICER: "Yes sir."

The Commander walks out of frame.  The bridge is now teeming with activity.

WIPE TO:​
INT. DROID MOTEL ROOM - MORNING

Golden shafts of light are streaming through the window, lighting up Six-Four.  He is sitting at a table, working on breaking the data disk's encoding.  The data disk is connected to a mass of equipment.

He fiddles with the data disk, then leans back and puts down his tool.

SIX-FOUR: "It's one in a million that this is going to work, but it's worth a shot..."

Six-Four presses a button on the disk, and a red light flashes to green.

SIX-FOUR: "Holy .  I'm in."

Raynor Onass comes in from the washroom.

RAYNOR: "You did it?"

SIX-FOUR: "Looks like it... let's hook this up to the holo-vid and see what we've got."

Six-Four takes the disk and plugs it into a small screen on the wall.  The holo-vid blinks, coming to life, and begins displaying a list of names and numbers.  The display flickers, and Six-Four hits it.

RAYNOR: "Nice work."

Raynor lounges back in a chair.  Six-Four pages through the display.

SIX-FOUR: "Have a look at this here..."

The display shows the name "PATRIA LYDEN" quite clearly.

RAYNOR: "Uh... isn't that the chick we were going to sell this disk to?"

SIX-FOUR: "No, it's her twin sister," he remarks sarcastically.  "Of course it's her."

RAYNOR: "Crap."

The door opens and Lita Moren walks in.  Her face and hands are covered in grease, but she has somehow been able to keep it off her clothes.

LITA: "What's up guys?"

SIX-FOUR: "Miss Lyden is working for the Empire."

LITA: "What?"

SIX-FOUR: "Miss Lyden is working for the Empire."

LITA: "Great, just great!  I needed that money.  Who are we going to sell it to now?  Maybe the general..."

RAYNOR: "I don't think-"

Raynor is cut of by the high-pitched SCREAM of the Naldar Emergency Warning System's AIR RAID SIRENS.

LITA: "Oh great, what now?"

Everyone moves outside.  The sirens die down and a VOICE comes over loudspeakers.

VOICE: "This is the Naldar Civil Emergency System.  Imperial ships are making planetfall.  All citizens are advised to head calmly to their appointed civil defense shelters.  Repeat:  Imperial ships are making planetfall.  All citizens are advised to head calmly to their appointed civil defense shelters.  This is not a drill.  This is not a drill."

In the sky, we can see a faint glow and some small, silvery lights trailed by thin lines of cloud.  The camera zooms in, and we see a number of TIE FIGHTERS, BOMBERS, and ASSAULT VESSELS racing through the atmosphere.  The camera zooms in again, and the Imperial ships BUZZ the camera, screaming like banshees.

The camera moves back to the group, still watching the lights.  A group of the lights move off from the main pack.

RAYNOR: "Uh, guys, I think those are headed towards the starport..."

LITA: "My ship!" she screams, then jumps into the speeder.  She begins to power it up.

SIX-FOUR: "What are we going to do with Agos?"

RAYNOR: "Uh, we'll just leave him here.  Yeah.  He should be safe."

Six-Four shrugs and climbs into the speeder, followed by Raynor.  Lita GUNS the engine and the speeder POUNCES into the air.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 20, 2005)

Quick note:

Six-Four hacked into that encrypted data disk by rolling a 30 on his Computer Use check. (Natural 20)

I think the DCs listed in the book for security are too low.  Another character joins us soon who can, with the aid of his droid, Take 10 and get a 30.  And the PCs are only 4th level.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 20, 2005)

*Wee!  TIE Fighters*

EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - DAY

Naldar City's starport is the location of the first wave of the Imperial Assault.  TURBOLASERS on the starport fire off barrage after barrage at the TIE Bombers that are making attack runs.  The sky above is full of fire as TIE fighters and Naldar ships twist and circle each other.

One of the bombers drops a glowing orb, and it impacts in a huge explosion on the starport's shields.  Another bomber follows up with a salvo of missiles, some of which hit the shields, the rest making it through to the starport itself.  Huge EXPLOSIONS rock the starport, and one of the docking bays collapses into itself.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - DOCKING BAY - DAY

Lita Moren's speeder skids to a stop beside her ship, the Outlaw Star.  Debris is falling all around.  A large spire of metal CRASHES into the top of the Outlaw Star, sending sparks flying.

LITA: "Oh no!"

TREVOR, a non-descript man, and his modified R2 droid A1 are busily scurrying around the ship, trying to disconnect power cables.  He looks up and waves at Lita.

LITA: "Trevor, what are you doing here?" she says, getting out of the speeder.

TREVOR: "I was hoping for a ride."

LITA: "Get in," she says, shaking her head.  She swipes her keycard in the Outlaw Star's lock and enters the ship, stomping up the gangway.  

Trevor follows close behind.  A1 beeps loudly.

TREVOR: "I don't care about that right now, A1!  I just want to get off of here."

Raynor and Six-Four get out of the speeder as Lita comes back out of her ship.  The Outlaw Star's exterior cargo bay doors are opening slowly.

Lita walks past them and into her speeder.

RAYNOR: "Where are you going?" he asks Lita.  "Maybe you should be powering up the ship."

TREVOR: "I can do that."

RAYNOR: "Who are you?"  He looks to Lita, who is piloting the speeder into the Outlaw Star's cargo hold.  "Lita," he yells over the crashing sound of combat, "who is this gearhead?"

TREVOR: "I'm Trevor, and this is my droid A1."  A1 beeps a greeting.

RAYNOR: "And why do you think you're coming with us?"

TREVOR: "Why do YOU think you're coming with US?"

LITA: "Just get on the ship, or I'm leaving without you!" she yells as she runs past Raynor and Trevor and into the ship.  Everyone follows her.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT - DAY

In the crowded cockpit of the Outlaw Star, Lita is furiously flipping switches and pressing buttons.  A HUM begins somewhere in the bowels of the ship and lights start flashing.  Raynor, Six-Four, Trevor, and A1 are watching her.

Through the cockpit, we see two TIE Bombers race by.  Lita flinches as a proton bomb lands on the starport and shakes the ship.

LITA: "Don't just stand there!" she yells to everyone else.  "Someone help me lock in auxiliary power!"

A1 beeps and flicks out a scomp link that he plugs into the ship's controls.

LITA: "Raynor, Six-Four, go man the turrets.  Trevor, see if you can get those shields up."

Raynor and Six-Four leave.  Trevor sits down at a nearby control bank.

TREVOR: "Tell me what to do," he mutters under his breath.  "You get those shields up."

LITA: "Trevor, shut up or get off the ship!"

TREVOR: "Okay, okay, calm down there, 'captain.'  I'll get right on it.  Let's get one thing straight though - if I'm going to be part of your crew, you better start treating me nice."

LITA: "Shut up!  I don't have time for this.  Mother space..."

Lita pulls back on the steering column and the Outlaw Star rises into the air.  She rams forward the throttle and it LEAPS out of the starport like a frightened womp rat.

CUT TO:​
EXT. SKY - ABOVE STARPORT - DAY

The Outlaw Star races into the air.  Behind it, two TIE FIGHTERS fall into tailing positions.

INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT - DAY

Trevor is cross-wiring some switches.  Suddenly, a warning beeping starts.

TREVOR: "You've got two TIEs coming up behind you, 'captain.'"

LITA: "Angle the deflectors double-back!"  She keeps pressing on the throttle, already at maximum, thinking that she can outrun the TIE fighters.

She's wrong.  The TIE fighters keep pace with her, and four beams of green energy narrowly miss the Outlaw Star.

In the Outlaw Star's port gun turret, Six-Four is strapping himself into the gunner's chair.  He flips a switch and the blaster cannon comes on-line.  A small, red-and-yellow 3D targetting reticle appears.  It shows two TIE fighters behind him, and he spins the chair around to face them.

He lets out a blast of red at one of the TIEs, but it goes wide.

RAYNOR: "Nice shot there," he shouts from across the narrow length of the ship, where he is seated at the starboard gun turret.

SIX-FOUR: "It's this targetting system.  I bet it predates the old republic!"

RAYNOR: "Come on, what's not to like.  You've got a double 3D grid, these arrows, a circle..."  

Raynor lets out his own blast.  He misses as well.

SIX-FOUR: "Nice shot."

RAYNOR: "You're spoiling my concentration!"

SIX-FOUR: "Excuses."

They trade shots with the TIE fighters, but are unable to hit the nimble fighters.  The same can't be said for the Imperials; they land one blow, then another, both of which hit the shields.  One more laser blast hits, and the shields fall.  Fire explodes across the Outlaw Star.

In the cockpit of the Outlaw Star, Trevor and Lita both flinch with the last impact.

TREVOR: "That last blast hurt us!  A few more like that, and we'll end up like a droid brain with no power buffers!"

LITA: "I can't outrun them... we can't hit them..."  She suddenly gets a flash of inspiration.  She banks the ship and dives towards the starport.  The sky in front of the Outlaw Star fills with the turbolaser fire and explosions from TIEs and bombs hitting the starport.

TREVOR: "What are you doing - you'll kill us in that crossfire!"

Lita ignores Trevor and focuses all her attention on piloting.  She slips in and out of the huge beams of energy coming from the starport.  She dodges the remains of a TIE bomber's solar wings.  

Behind her, one of the TIE fighters is hit by a turbolaser and EXPLODES in a shower of sparks.

She looks at her sensor display and sees the remaining TIE fighter close on her tail.  She throws the Outlaw Star into a dangerous dive, bringing it down to street level.

EXT. NALDAR CITY - DAY

The Outlaw Star races through the buildings of Naldar City, windows shattering as it flies by.  The ship's engines kick up dust and trash and melt the street as it comes only a few feet away from a deadly crash.  Following right behind it is the last TIE fighter, which SPITS out rays of green that barely miss the Outlaw Star and instead tear great holes into the city street.

The Outlaw Star's engines suddenly change their orientation, pointing straight at the ground, turning the street beneath it into a pool of tar.  The ship loses its forward momentum and makes a cut up into the air at a nearly 45-degree angle.

As the Outlaw Star races up, it reveals a large statue to the camera.  The TIE fighter races onto frame and tries to avoid the statue, but the two collide and one of the TIE's solar wings is shorn off.  It spins in a tight circle until it crashes into the base of a building, EXPLODING in flames.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

*A New Job*

INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT - DAY

Lita wipes sweat off of her brow as she pilots her vessel away from the combat and the starport.  Trevor is still fiddling with the shield controls, trying to restore them, as Raynor and Six-Four crowd into the cockpit.

RAYNOR: "That was some nice flying."

LITA: "Thanks.  I want to set it down soon so I can get it fixed up."

RAYNOR: "I should hope so - it sounded like it was about to explode.  I bet there's a hole in the hull big enough for Quick Nines' speeder to fall out of."

SIX-FOUR: "We still have to decide who we are going to sell the-" he suddenly stops, and looks at Trevor.

TREVOR: "What?"

RAYNOR: "Private meeting.  You and your little droid are going to have to come back later."

TREVOR: "This is the kind of treatment I get after I save you guys?  Whatever.  Come on, A1."

RAYNOR: "That's right, buh-bye."

A1 detaches from the controls and sends a spark directed at Raynor's rear end, sending the scoundrel jumping into the air.

RAYNOR: "Ow!  Watch that, you little tin can, or I'll make an ashtray out of you."

A1 beeps a very unsincere apology, and leaves with Trevor to the crew quarters.

RAYNOR: "Droids..."

LITA: "Don't you like droids?"

SIX-FOUR: "How did you guess?"

LITA: "Oh, shut up, I've had enough of your sarcasm for today."  She yawns.  "I'm tired.  We've been up for what - 24 hours now?"

RAYNOR: "About that."

LITA: "Well, once we put down I'm going to get Trevor to do some repairs and I'm going to sleep.  I might have some stim left over in the med-bay."

RAYNOR: "We're letting that gearhead and his droid stay with us?"

LITA: "Why not?  He's a whiz with ships, droid, blasters - pretty much everything."

SIX-FOUR: "Not much personality though."

RAYNOR: "Says the walking suit of armour.  Oh well."

SIX-FOUR: "So what are we going to do with the information?  I know somebody I might be able to pawn it off to..."

RAYNOR: "Well, give him a call.  I'll call Nat Lodon, and we'll see what happens."

LITA: "It looks like the starport is clear now.  I'll put down there."

WIPE TO:​
EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - DAY 

The Outlaw Star is parked in the starport once again.  Debris is scattered everywhere.  A pair of HEAVY LIFTING DROIDS are doing their best to remove it, but are hardly making a dent.

Sparks of electricity are coming off the Outlaw Star's hull, where Trevor and A1 are working on fixing up damage to the ship.  Raynor is lounging in a patio chair, wearing shorts and sunglasses, holding a tanning mirror up to his face.  A cooler full of dantic lies by his side.

Six-Four is pacing around the ship.

RAYNOR: "Six-Four, you need to relax.  Have a dantic."

Raynor throws Six-Four a cold dantic.  Six-Four catches it in a violent motion.

SIX-FOUR: "That stim's really got me going," he says as he cracks open the can of dantic and takes a long drink.

RAYNOR: "That's what it does."

NAT LODON, dressed in her blue House Lyden uniform, walks in.  She looks tired - her hair is coming out of its ponytail, her uniform is untucked and covered in dirt, and her hands are grimy.  She sighs as she sees Raynor.

NAT LODON: "Taking it easy, Raynor?"

Raynor looks up and puts down his tanning mirror.

RAYNOR: "It's what I'm best at.  Here, have a dantic.  You look like you could use it."

Nat reaches into the cooler and grabs a dantic.  She holds it up against her neck before opening it.

NAT LODON: "Oh, that's nice.  I'm in a hurry - what did you want to talk about?"

RAYNOR: "We've got some information for you.  How much would you pay for a list of every Imperial agent and their safehouses here on Naldar?"

NAT LODON: "That would be extremely helpful," she says excitedly.  "But I don't have the authorization to pay you.  I'd have to talk to my supervisors."

RAYNOR: "Tell them we want fifty-thousand."

NAT LODON: "I'll see what I can do.  I doubt they'll be able to do that - unless you want Naldar credits.  No, I can see you don't.  We'll probably be able to pay you in trade goods, if that's okay..."

RAYNOR: "Doesn't sound bad," he says, looking to Six-Four, "does it?"

SIX-FOUR: "Nope, not bad at all.  Not at all.  No way."

NAT LODON: "Okay, I'll see what I can do.  Wish I had more time to chat, but duty calls."

Nat Lodon chugs the rest of her dantic and leaves.

RAYNOR: "I hope we get something good out of this deal."

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah, me too.  Yeah."

Six-Four's comlink starts to beep.

SIX-FOUR: "I guess that's for me."  He picks up the comlink from his belt and flicks it on.  "Six-Four here."

VOICE: (via comlink) "Six-Four!  You're still alive."

SIX-FOUR: "What did you expect, Doreb?  It's me."

CUT TO:​
INT. DOREB SILVAN'S STARSHIP - INFO CENTRE - DAY

DOREB SILVAN, an information broker and Six-Four's main contact, is sitting at a desk filled with papers and data tapes.  Men and women are hurrying all around him, gathering data and erasing tapes.  A few droids whirr busily.

DOREB SILVAN: "I should have known.  I've seen you come out of some pretty hairy jobs."

A man hands Doreb a data disk.  Doreb looks at it and nods, and hands it back.  The man rushes out of the room.

SIX-FOUR: (via comlink) "That's what I do.  What's up?"

DOREB SILVAN: "You sound jittery - something going on?"

SIX-FOUR: "Not much.  Had a run in with the Fixer and his boys last night.  Nothing I couldn't handle.  Took some stim."

DOREB SILVAN: "Stim - yeah, that'll do it.  Anyway, are you up for another job?"

SIX-FOUR: "Sure, why not, what else am I going to do?"

DOREB SILVAN: "I've just picked up a tight-beam data stream sent to an isolated location here on Naldar.  Looks like it came straight from that ISD hanging over us."

SIX-FOUR: "So, basically, I get to kill Imperials?"

DOREB SILVAN: "Looks like it.  I've got the co-ordinates here - I'm sending them to you now."  He attaches a data disk to the comlink and presses a button.  "It's near one of the shield generators.  I have a feeling the Imperials are going to try and take it down."

SIX-FOUR: "I'll see what I can do.  What do I get in return?"

DOREB SILVAN: "Sorry, this one's a freebee.  Consider it a hand-out from your old pal.  If you can try and leverage some cash from one of the houses here-"

SIX-FOUR: "So the reward is just going to be a few dead Imps.  I can work with that."

DOREB SILVAN: "Thought you might like that.  How are you fixed for transport off this rock?"

SIX-FOUR: "I've got a ship, I'm all set."

DOREB SILVAN: "Should have guessed you'd find some way to get out of here.  If it falls through, give me a call.  We'll be leaving shortly."

SIX-FOUR: "Thanks.  I think I got it though."

DOREB SILVAN: "No problem.  Good luck."

SIX-FOUR: "Thanks."

Doreb hangs up the comlink and goes back to his work.

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - DAY 

Six-Four switches off his comlink and places it back on his belt.  Raynor turns to him.

RAYNOR: "So what was that all about?"

SIX-FOUR: "I think the Imperials are planning on hitting the shield generator."

Raynor leans back on his tanning chair.

RAYNOR: "Ah, so we don't have to worry about anything then.  Okay, wake me up when the ship is fixed."

Lita walks out of the ship, dressed in coveralls and covered head to foot in grease.

LITA: "Shouldn't be too long.  Trevor's got a gift for fixing things."  She steps into sight of Trevor, and yells up to him.  "How long's it going to be, Trevor?"

TREVOR: "A lot sooner if you'd stop bothering me," he says from on the top of the Outlaw Star.

SIX-FOUR: "Guys, I think we should go now."

LITA: "We can wait another hour or two until my girl's back in tip-top shape."

SIX-FOUR: "You do realize that they're going to blow the shield generator?"

LITA: "So what?"

SIX-FOUR: "If they do, that ISD is going to turn Naldar City into another Alderaan."

LITA: "I don't want to take her up with damage to the armour plating."

SIX-FOUR: "She can still fly, can't she?"

LITA: "Yeah, but-"

SIX-FOUR: "Look, if we don't leave soon, your ship is going to be a pile of radio-active goo."

LITA: "Okay, okay.  Raynor, get up."

RAYNOR: "Aw, man..."

Raynor puts down his tanning mirror and starts to get up.

LITA: "Trevor!  You and your droid get down here.  We're taking off!"

TREVOR: "But I'm almost done..." he whines, and throws down his plama arc.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

*Death in the Repair Shop*

EXT. MOUNTAIN TOWN - DAY

The Outlaw Star flies through the frame.  In the background stands a jagged mountain range, covered with sparse vegetation.  The SHIELD GENERATOR, a huge saucer-shaped dish, dominates the peak of the nearest mountain.  A small town rests peacefully at the base of the generator.

There is no traffic here save for the Outlaw Star, which approaches a large repair shop.

EXT. REPAIR SHOP - DAY

The Outlaw Star lands in a dusty platform next to the repair shop.  The shop is a tall building with wide, open doors.  It is dark inside the shop, but we can make out a speeder resting on some jacks, and a TECH working underneath.

The Tech crawls out from under the speeder as the gangway from the Outlaw Star opens up and its crew file out.

TECH: "Can I help you?"

RAYNOR: "Yeah.  I'm looking for-" he pauses for a moment as he consults the data disk containing all the Imperial agents on the planet - "Soge, Dremlan," he says, finding the name.  "Dremlan Soge."

TECH: "Well, he's not here right now."

RAYNOR: "Really?  Where's he gone?"

TECH: "Called up for militia duty.  Now, if you don't mind, I've got to work on this speeder here - it's going to the front lines..."  He slides back under the speeder.

RAYNOR: "But I do mind."  Raynor GRABS the legs of the Tech and YANKS him out from under the speeder.

His eyes go wide as he finds himself looking down the cold-blue steel barrel of a blaster. 

Raynor moves quickly and grabs the blaster before the Tech can snap off a shot.  They struggle for a second, and Raynor comes up with the weapon.  The Tech slides himself back under the speeder.

Lita fires a shot which hits the Tech in his main femoral artery.  In seconds the Tech bleeds to death.

Two IMPERIAL ARMY TROOPERS, wearing blast vests and wielding blaster rifles, step out of hiding spots and aim at the group.  Soon the repair shop is filled with the sights and sounds of battle.  Lita takes cover near Raynor, both crouching behind the speeder.

LITA: "I didn't mean to kill him..."

RAYNOR: "Then I guess you shouldn't have shot him!" he yells out as he pokes his head over the rear corner of the speeder and fires at the Army Troopers.  His shot hits a bank of equipment, and is returned by a barrage that burns deep scars into the speeder.  "Damn, I hate getting shot at!"

SIX-FOUR: "Let me take care of that."  He steps out from behind the speeder and fires one shot - hits, the trooper falls - and then another - and the other Army Trooper crumples in on himself.

Everyone stands up and looks around.

RAYNOR: "Well, we got the goons, but where's the leader?"

In answer to Raynor's question, the back office door opens.  DREMLAN SOGE, a human with slicked-back hair and nails far too clean for any repulsorlift technician, steps out from behind the office door and flings a frag grenade into the midst of the group.

It lands in between Raynor, Lita, and Trevor.  They stare at it for a second before leaping for cover.

The grenade EXPLODES, filling the frame in fire.  When the fire is gone, we can see Six-Four taking shot after shot at Dremlan Soge, who dives for cover in the office.  The office window shatters, but Six-Four misses his mark, and the Imperial agent slips out through a back door.

SIX-FOUR: "Don't just sit there!" He yells, not even bothering to look over his shoulder.  "Let's get him!"

Raynor and Lita get up from under the speeder.  Both of them have soot-covered faces, but luckily, only their fashion sense was damaged.  They both run to the back office in pursuit.

Trevor gets up from behind a bank of equipment, barely touched.  He grabs one of the fallen blasters and heads for the back office as well, but more cautiously.

Raynor and Lita are the first to make it to the back office and through the door beyond.  They find themselves in the men's locker room.  The back door, leading out to the alley, is open.  Another door, this one closed, leads out of the men's locker room and into the women's.

LITA: "Looks like he went outside!"

RAYNOR: "Cover me!"

Raynor heads to the door and aims his blaster both ways out the door and into the alley.  He doesn't see Dremlan Soge, but he does see a strange shadow on the ground that seems to come from nowhere.  He looks up.

RAYNOR: "Uh oh... we just got company."

A white-clad IMPERIAL STORMTROOPER is quickly falling to the ground.  A black blast-pack is strapped to his back.  (Say that three times fast.)

LITA: "."

Raynor and Lita both snap off shots, but they both sail under the stormtrooper as he FIRES off the last blast of energy from his blast-pack, softening his descent and rasing him into the air.  The stormtrooper lands on his feet with a loud grunt.

SIX-FOUR: "What is it-" he says, stepping into the doorway, just in time to see the stormtrooper raise his Sorosubb ST-1 blaster rifle.  

In slow-motion, we see the stormtrooper SQUEEZES off a shot powerful enough to drop a tauntaun at a hundred metres.  The bolt races through the air at Six-Four.  The armoured bounty-hunter tries to dodge the deadly shot, but he's not quick enough, and the bolt CRASHES into his right eye.  The right side of his face is torn off in a shower of blood.

LITA: "Six-Four!" she screams, and fires off a shot at the stormtrooper.  The stormtrooper drops to a knee and the shot goes high.  Lita throws herself on Six-Four and pulls out a med-kit.

RAYNOR: "That wasn't very nice..." he says, and his eyes narrow coldly.  He levels his blaster and hits the stormtrooper in the chest, knocking him back two metres.  The stormtrooper stumbles, trying to get back on his feet, a huge black burn staining his crisp, white armour.

Trevor enters the locker room and takes a quick look around.  He moves into the women's locker room.

TREVOR: "That guy isn't in here..."

He flicks open a locker and aims his blaster pistol at it, but there is nothing inside except for a jumpsuit.  He spins around when he hears a locker in the men's locker room bang open and Dremlan Stoge jumps out.  Trevor darts out of the locker room and hits Dremlan Stoge in the back, sending the Imperial agent to the ground.

TREVOR: "Hey guys, I got him!"

RAYNOR: "That's great.  Maybe you could help me out here..."

Raynor is trading fire with the stormtrooper, who now bears another scar on his armour.  Raynor turns his head to the side and DUCKS just in time as another blast of fire nearly hits him.

RAYNOR: "Great, another one!"

Lita, crouched over Six-Four and covered in his blood, sprays a green foam into Six-Four's ocular cavity.  She drops the bacta-spray and picks up a sealant, which covers the foam with a layer of synthetic skin.  Then she grabs her blaster and takes a shot at the wounded stormtrooper, catching him in the face and quieting his movements.

Raynor, followed closely by Trevor, moves out into the alley.  The new stormtrooper is standing in the open, firing bolts of energy at the two men.  Raynor and Trevor duck behind some garbage.

RAYNOR: "I'm going up for a closer shot... cover me!"

Raynor steps out into the alley and Trevor slides out behind him.  Trevor aims a shot through Raynor's legs that deflects off the stormtrooper's shoulder.

RAYNOR: "Watch it!" he screams while running towards the stormtrooper.

The stormtrooper grabs a grenade off his belt and throws it just behind Raynor.  Trevor sees the deadly bomb and DIVES into a stack of garbage.  Raynor keeps running and firing.  A huge ball of flame explodes behind Raynor, but Raynor continues to shoot, and his aim is good.  By the time Raynor reaches the stormtrooper, the Imperial is a mass of blackened and smoking armour.

Trevor pokes his head up from the smouldering garbage.  His hair is slightly singed, and his face is blackened, but otherwise he is fine.  We can hear a series of beeps coming from his comlink.

TREVOR: "A1 says that there are more of them landing all around us..."

RAYNOR: "We got what we came for.  Let's get out of here."  He grabs the stormtrooper and heaves him over his shoulders, staggering back down the alley with the body.

TREVOR: "Yeah, let's grab them both!  I can do something with their armour.  Yeah, that should be fun..."  Trevor grabs the other stormtrooper, making sure to hang onto his rifle, and staggers into the repair shop.

Lita has picked up Six-Four and she carries him out.  All three of them move as quickly as possible, dodging bolts from the landing stormtroopers.  They run into the Outlaw Star, and it lifts off, leaving the stormtroopers firing at it helplessly.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

*Naldar at War & No Deal*

INT. OUTLAW STAR - MED BAY

Lita lays Six-Four out in the Outlaw Star's med bay, a glamourized bunk filled with spare medical equipment Lita has picked up in her galaxy-hopping travels.  Raynor and Trevor drop the two stormtroopers down in the outside hall.

LITA: "Does anyone know first aid?"

RAYNOR: "I think he needs a little more than first aid."

TREVOR: "A1 is programmed with the finest medical databanks this side of Coruscant.  I did it myself.  I had to cross-wire his beta-metrical assimilation-"

LITA: "Just get him down here!  We can still save Six-Four if we move fast!"  Lita leaves the med bay and climbs up the ship's central passage to the cockpit.

RAYNOR: "I hope she's right..."

DISSOLVE TO:​
MONTAGE - NALDAR AT WAR

A) NALDAR HOUSE GUARDS fire at IMPERIAL ARMY TROOPERS from behind entrenched positions on a plain turned wasteland after only hours of war.  Light ARTILLERY on both sides send streaks of FIRE over the horizon.  A SENTINEL ASSAULT BARGE swoops into frame, and four heavy-armoured AT-AT WALKERS debark.  

The AT-ATs brave concentrated fire and one falls; but the other three OVERRUN the Naldar position, supported by thousands of Army troopers.

B) A wave of sleek NALDAR HOUSE SPEEDERS make daring assault runs over IMPERIAL ARMY TROOPERS.  The Imperial troops flee for cover under the BLAZING fire of the Naldar speeders, and then are BLOWN into dust as a second wave of heavy BOMBERS fires rockets into their trenches.

C) Under the cover of fog, a squad of armour-clad IMPERIAL STORMTROOPERS rushes an unprepared force of NALDAR MILITIA.  The militia's COMMANDER barks out some orders but he is BLASTED once, twice, three times, jerking in a macabre dance.  The remaining militia turn to flee, but are cut down in a STORM of fire by more Stormtroopers on the other end of the bridge.

D) In the skies high above Naldar, Imperial and Naldar STARFIGHTERS and AIRSPEEDERS perform a ballet of death.  Ships PLUMMET to the ground leaving trails of smoke and others BURST into balls of flame.

WIPE TO:​
EXT. NALDAR STARPORT - EVENING

The Outlaw Star is resting in the broken-down Naldar City starport once again.  Most of the large debris has been cleared out, but the ground is covered with small technical remains.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - MED BAY

Six-Four is lying on the operating table.  He wears a bandage over his right eye.  The bandage is stained red where his eye would lie.  Lita and Raynor are watching him, and A1 is monitoring some equipment.

Six-Four moves groggily.

SIX-FOUR: "I've got the worst headache..."

LITA: "Oh... I thought we'd lost you..."  She kisses his cheek.

SIX-FOUR: "If I'd known this is what I had to go through to get a little action, I'd have shot off my eye a long time ago."

Lita smiles and shakes her head, emotion welling up in her like a geiser.  She turns and leaves the med bay with a smile on her face.

RAYNOR: "You sure know how to clear a room."

SIX-FOUR: "One of my many talents."

RAYNOR: "We met with Nat Lodon.  She loaded our ship up with some trade goods - about twelve thousand credit's worth.  We're planning on blasting off as soon as possible."

SIX-FOUR: "Don't let me keep you."

RAYNOR: "It's good to see you back.  I thought we lost you for a second, buddy."  He stands up, and then remembers something.  "Oh - we've got Quick Nines' cybernetic eye here.  A1 - the gearhead's droid - doesn't think that he can put it in on his own, but if we get a real doctor-"

SIX-FOUR: "I'm sure I could tell him how to do it."

RAYNOR: "Seriously?"

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah.  I'm actually an accredited military surgeon."

RAYNOR: "You think you know a walking killing machine... I'm going to get things ready for hyperspace.  Nat gave us a tip - our departure is going to be covered by some escaping transports.  Anything I can get you?"

SIX-FOUR: "How about some Correlian whiskey and a lap dance?"

RAYNOR: "Take it easy, man," he says, laughing.  

Raynor crouches as he exits the med bay.  He is smiling as he shuts the hatch behind him.  Down the ramp that leads to the main entrance, he can see Trevor talking to someone.

TREVOR: "-I don't know who you are, so just get lost, okay?"

Raynor walks to the doorway.

RAYNOR: "What's the problem-" he starts, and then he sees who Trevor's been talking to.  MIA ENDIVE and the injured PADRE AGOS are standing at the main hatch to the Outlaw Star.  Mia looks as dangerous as a storm that is about to explode.

MIA: "Raynor, you scoundrel.  Were you planning on leaving us here?  Got your money and just desert us?"

RAYNOR: "Come on, I'd never do that to you.  You know me better-"

MIA: "I don't have enough time for your  lines.  Are you going to get us off this rock or not?  Yes or no - don't waste my time."

RAYNOR: "Sure, come on in."  He backs away from the hatch and Mia and Padre Agos enter.  Mia shoots Raynor a dirty look as she walks past him and towards the bunks.

TREVOR: "So what, are we letting in anyone who wants a ride?"

RAYNOR: "We let you in, didn't we?"

Raynor walks off, hoping to spend as much time away from Mia and Agos as possible.  Trevor follows him.

TREVOR: "So when am I going to get paid for my services?"


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

A note about the Montage:

I wrote that up and read it during gameplay.  It was a lot of text to read - if I do another one, I'll trim it down - but it really (seemed) to give the players a sense of what was going on.  After I read it, they all spoke up about their desire to leave Naldar.

Interesting tool.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 23, 2005)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I wrote this like a screenplay, just because I felt like it. I'm sure it breaks formatting rules, but who cares. Not me.  I might keep it up, I might switch to prose, maybe some kind of bastard hybrid, we'll see.




LostSoul...Not sure how I missed this. Please do not switch from the screenplay format. Very cool and tells the story like a Star Wars story should be told: Snappy lines, and quick deadly action. Keep it up. I haven't read past the first post, but I'm HOOKED!


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

I've been keeping up with the screenplay format - it's just fun to write like that.  And since I'm just doing this for my own entertainment, I think I'll keep it up.

It also helps when I throw out a cutscene or a montage for the players, since I write those in the same format.  Helps us stay in the Star Wars frame of mind.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 23, 2005)

*Bimmisari and Captain Galvin Soto*

EXT. NALDAR SPACE 

The IMPERIAL STAR DESTROYER RELENTLESS soars through frame.  Dozens of heavy TURBOLASERS fire at freighters and space transports trying to flee the Imperial onslaught.  A wave of TIE FIGHTERS, a swarm of gnats against the bulk of the Star Destroyer, ROAR into space and further harass the fleeing ships.

INT. IMPERIAL STAR DESTROYER RELENTLESS - BRIDGE

LORD ADMIRAL DIN, Captain of the Relentless, watches the battle rage.  He wears an ill-fitting smile, a smile that is more like a grimace, on his scarred face.

A LIEUTENANT approaches him.

LIEUTENANT: "Admiral, sir, we have a problem."

Lord Admiral Din sneers at the Lieutenant and strides boldy to the computer banks, his cape flowing behind him.  A computer OPERATOR pushes some buttons and a large hologram appears, displaying a group of transports under assault by TIE fighters.

LIEUTENANT: "We do not have enough TIEs in the black.  Most of these freighters will escape."

Lord Admiral Din closes his eyes and rubs his temple, shutting the world off.

LIEUTENANT: "If we commit our reserve fighters, we could destroy them all."

LORD ADMIRAL DIN: "Hold the fighters in reserve.  Focus scanners on grid 0-3-A."

The two Imperial officers continue to watch the screen.  The hologram flickers, and suddenly a CORELLIAN CORVETTE appears in the shadow of the transports.

LORD ADMIRAL DIN: "Lieutenant, order the reserve TIEs to destroy that new target."

OPERATOR: "Sir, we're getting a read on that new bogey's transponder codes... it's a rebel ship captained by Prince Vindan of the Albonites!"

LORD ADMIRAL DIN: "Order the TIEs to disable the corvette.  Have that new Nebulon-B frigate board her."

LIEUTENANT: "This is a grand prize, Admiral!  The fleet has been after that piece of scum forever!  How did you know he was hiding there?"

Lord Admiral Din shoots a look that promises pain at the Lieutenant.  His eyes are blood-shot now.  The Lieutenant takes a step back and Lord Admiral Din moves back to the window to watch the battle in space.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

Raynor and Trevor are watching through the cockpit at the battle taking place beyond them.  Lita is manipulating the controls and A1 is plugged into the hyperspace navigation computer.

TREVOR: "Those TIEs are moving towards that rebel corvette."

RAYNOR: "How did they know it was there?  Even our sensors aren't picking it up, and there's nothing blocking our path."

TREVOR: "I don't know.  How much longer until we can get out of here?"

A1 blurts out a few whining noises.

TREVOR: "Good.  This is as close as I ever want to get to an Imperial Star Destroyer."

CUT TO:​
EXT. NALDAR SPACE

The Outlaw Star JUMPS off-screen and into hyperspace.

WIPE TO:​
EXT. SPACE - THE PLANET BIMMISARI

The Outlaw Star appears on screen, heading towards the daylight side of a green planet.

EXT. BIMMISARI - DAY

The Outlaw Star flies towards a city, barely visible in the distance.  Forest covers the landscape, and seems to wave like thick grass under a strong wind.

EXT. BIMMISARI - THE TOWER OF LAW - DAY

The Outlaw Star approaches the outskirts of THE TOWER OF LAW, a three-level, two-hundred year old marketplace made mostly of wood.  Ringing the Tower is a forest of ASAARI trees that sway and move their tentacular branches in harmony with each other.

EXT. THE TOWER OF LAW - DOCKING BAY 3-18 - DAY

The Outlaw Star hovers above a wooden landing pad stained a deep brownish-red and slowly descends, expelling gas.  A POWER DROID makes a "gonk" sound as it waddles towards the Outlaw Star.  A Bimm CUSTOMS OFFICIAL, a 5-foot-tall, half-furred alien who looks like "Gizmo" from "Gremlins", smiles as he watches the gangplank lower, hissing and venting gas.

CUSTOMS OFFICIAL: "Greetings, gentle beings!" he says to the four men, two women, and a droid who exit the ship.  "Welcome to the Tower of Law on Bimmisari!  If there is anything I can do for you, please, do not hesistate to ask."

Six-Four approaches him.  His bandage has been removed.  In the place of his blasted eye, Six-Four now has a cybernetic one.  The iris of the mechanical eye shows a crosshair.

SIX-FOUR: "Anywhere to get a cold drink?"

CUSTOMS OFFICIAL: "Ah yes!  You should try 'The Dancing Twi'lek'.  It is a favourite spot for many off-world travellers."

SIX-FOUR: "Good," he says, as he walks past the Customs Official.  The Customs Official rushes back to stand in front of the armoured man.  The furry creature barely rises to Six-Four's chest.  

Six-Four looks down at him.

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah?"

CUSTOMS OFFICIAL: "I am sorry, but there is some business that we must first take care of.  Do you have anything to declare?"

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah.  Don't go to Naldar."

CUSTOMS OFFICIAL: "You must also leave any and all implements of violence on your ship.  Bimmisari is a strictly non-violent world.  If you wish to take any weapons into the Tower of Law, you must first fit them with a disabler."  He pulls out a handful of small, round devices.

RAYNOR: "No thanks, we'll just leave them on the ship."

CUSTOMS OFFICIAL: "Excellent.  I hope your stay here is peaceful and enjoyable.  Enjoy your stay on Bimmisari!"

The Customs Official leaves.  Raynor turns to the rest of the group.

RAYNOR: "So," he says, rubbing his hands together, "who's up for checking out 'The Dancing Twi'lek'?"

Six-Four nods his assent.

SIX-FOUR: "I could use a drink."

LITA: "I'm going to stay here and see what I can do with my ship."

TREVOR: "I guess me and A1 will help out the 'captain'.  Hardly see the point, since we're not getting paid..."

LITA: "We told you, you're going to get a share of the loot once we sell it."

TREVOR: "Yeah, yeah."

RAYNOR: "See you guys later.  Women await!"

WIPE TO:​
INT. THE DANCING TWI'LEK - NIGHT

The Dancing Twi'lek is a large cabaret, but the dark lighting makes it seem private.  Twi'lek girls, each in amazing shape and at the peak of her beauty, dance in an old-fashioned chorus line.  Lonely spacers and traders watch greedily.

Raynor and Six-Four are sitting at a booth.  Two Twi'lek dancers in casual clubbing clothes are sitting with them, laughing and giggling.  HEZAH RIONAN, a Twi'lek who wears her beauty like a mask, is sitting next to Six-Four, talking in the low tones of intimacy.

Lita and Trevor enter the bar.  Lita looks around for Raynor and finds him, shaking her head when she sees the girls.

LITA: "Typical," she says, smiling.

Trevor follows her to Raynor and Six-Four's booth.  He looks uncomfortable.

Lita pulls up a chair at the booth and straddles it.  Trevor sits down, forcing Raynor and the Twi'lek all over him to slide down.

Hezah Rionan looks at Lita and starts.  She shoots daggers at Lita with her eyes.

LITA: "Hey guys.  Me and Trevor have got the Outlaw Star fixed up."

RAYNOR: "Well, have a drink with us."

Lita notices Hezah's hundred-parsec stare and shrugs it off.

LITA: "Actually, I'm going to see if I can get a cargo.  I need to make some money."

RAYNOR: "Fine with me."  He looks up, across the room.  "If there's anything shady about the cargo, you might want to be careful."  Raynor points.

A group of six Imperial Naval Troopers have entered the room.  The dancing stops and the music jars to a halt.  From behind the Troopers, a black-clad Imperial Customs Official walks in - one GALVIN SOTO.  Galvin Soto is a middle-aged, balding man with a physique broken by too much time behind a desk.

Galvin Soto walks stiffly onto the stage.

GALVIN SOTO: "I am looking for this man," he says, pulling out a holo-player.  The hologram shows a dark, scarred pirate.  "His name is Devek Mar, and he is wanted on many counts of piracy.  There is a ten-thousand credit reward on his head - dead or alive.  Anyone who knows anything is expected to come forward.  The penalty for aiding and abetting a criminal such as this is hard labour on an Imperial mine."

Galvin Soto flicks off the holo-player.  He starts to leave the stage, but spots someone in the distance.  He squints, and his face shows surprise.  He steps off the stage and walks straight for Raynor, flanked with his Naval Troopers.

GALVIN SOTO: "Raynor Onass.  You scum."

RAYNOR: "Galvin Soto," he says as if to an old friend.  "I haven't seen you since... since you got reamed out for arresting me without cause.  How did that work out with you?  I heard your boss wasn't too happy to see 'such a fine and upstanding citizen' detained."

GALVIN SOTO: "I know you were smuggling," he says, anger simmering in his voice.  "I would have been able to prove it-"

SIX-FOUR: "If you weren't an idiot?"

GALVIN SOTO: "Damn you, Raynor!  Men, search them!"

The Troopers search the group.  They offer no resistance, and Raynor actually looks pleased.

RAYNOR: "When are you going to stop bothering good citizens and go after some real criminals?"

GALVIN SOTO: "I should arrest you right now-"

RAYNOR: "Just try it," he says, dropping the old friend tone.  "We aren't in the core.  There isn't any Imperial presence here on Bimmisari.  You know you'd have to let me go - you got nothing on me.  And when you  up again, your brass is going to bust you down to droid detail."  He smiles: pure .  "So why don't you just  off?"

GALVIN SOTO: "One day," he fumes, "I'm going to see you pay!"  

He turns and leaves with the Troopers.

SIX-FOUR: "Old friend of yours?" he asks, turning to Raynor.

RAYNOR: "We go way back.  Good times."

Lita sighs.

LITA: "Well, that was exciting.  I'm going to take off."

RAYNOR: "See you later." The Twi'lek girl sitting on his lap whispers something in his ear.  "Actually, we are going to head off too.  I'll see you guys tomorrow."  They slide out of the booth and stand up, the girl fixing her skirt in order to keep at least a minimum of modesty.

An attractive WAITRESS approaches the table.  Something about her looks off.

WAITRESS: "Do you want another round?"  She speaks in a tinny voice that sounds like a melange of all the current sex-symbols in the galaxy.

TREVOR: "Yeah, babe."  He smiles at her and puts a credit in her stocking.  When he touches her, she flickers, and her true form is revealed - a serving droid overlaid with a hologram.

SIX-FOUR: "Kid, you need to get out more."

Lita stands up from her chair and walks away.

LITA: "See you later."


----------



## ragboy (Jun 23, 2005)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> It also helps when I throw out a cutscene or a montage for the players, since I write those in the same format. Helps us stay in the Star Wars frame of mind.




Definitely. I also wanted to comment (after reading how you ran the game) that starting a session in the middle of the action is the absolute best way to do it. The look on the player's faces when the first thing out of your mouth is 'roll your spot/listen/whatever' checks is priceless. I mix it up a bit and start at the tail end of a conversation on session, then do a battle to start the next session, then a crashing ship...whatever fits the story. Sometimes, instead of playing out the background, I hand out 'what came before' in written form the first time we take a break. Sometimes works better, but sometimes not. Depends, I guess.

Anyway...still reading. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Artellan (Jun 24, 2005)

> TREVOR: "Yeah, babe." He smiles at her and puts a credit in her stocking. When he touches her, she flickers, and her true form is revealed - a serving droid overlaid with a hologram.
> 
> SIX-FOUR: "Kid, you need to get out more."




Ha ha. Poor Trevor. Bad time to fail your spot/knowledge check.

This story is keeping me very entertained. I was away from ENWorld for a week or so, and was very pleased to see all the new posts. Keep up the good work!

- Artellan


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lita strikes a Deal, Six-Four gets a job, and something shady takes place...*

INT. THE NEW MOON CLUB - NIGHT

The New Moon Club is a small social house run by the infamous Cerean gangster ORI MAAV.  He is sitting at a table, surrounded by bodyguards, reading a datapad.  

Lita and a MAN walk in.

MAN: "There he is - if you want to pick up a cargo, he's the guy to talk to."

Lita looks at Ori Maav.  The Cerean smiles at her, full of teeth.  Lita curses.

LITA: "Damn," she says, turning to the Man, "I know that bastard.  Why didn't you tell me who it was?"  The Man shrugs.

MAN: "How was I supposed to know you had a history?"

ORI MAAV: "Lita Moren," he calls to her, in a sickly-sweet voice, "it's been too long.  How have you been?"

Lita approaches Ori Maav.

LITA: "I'm fine.  Except for the whole 'you trying to kill me' thing."

ORI MAAV: "Ah, that was a simple misunderstanding.  I didn't realize it was you flying that ship."

LITA: "Hmmph.  Right."

ORI MAAV: "But I doubt you're here to rehash old experiences.  I might have some work for you.  You still fly the 'Outlaw Star', do you not?"

LITA: "That's right."

ORI MAAV: "She's an excellent ship - you should be proud of her.  Although I expect the upkeep demanded by the Twin Hutts makes life difficult."

LITA: "I can handle it."

ORI MAAV: "I'm sure you can.  So - a job.  I have need of a fast ship to take a cargo out to the Ottega system."

LITA: "Cargo?  I'm not going to be a drug bantha for you."

ORI MAAV: "Lita, do you think I would ask you that, knowing our history together?  I know your objections - I find them amusing.  No, this cargo is legitimate.  Twenty tons of industrial-strength cooling units.  I need them delivered to one Gordin Fin."

LITA: "That's it?  No catch?"

ORI MAAV: "None."

LITA: "So what does it pay?"

ORI MAAV: "Twenty-five hundred now, the same on delivery."

LITA: "Twenty six - and if there are any drugs on board, I'm dumping the whole shipment."

ORI MAAV: "Do as you will.  I have another proposition for you.  Gordin Fin has made the aquaintance of an esteemed doctor - Tegoran Alphan.  I would like you to bring him back to me, for another twenty-six hundred."

LITA: "Okay... but if there's any funny business-"

ORI MAAV: "Don't you trust me?"

LITA: "-the deal's off."

ORI MAAV: "Very well.  I'll send the cargo to your bay in the morning.  Docking bay 3-18, isn't it?"

LITA: "Yes," she says, somewhat surprised.  "Tomorrow then."

She turns and walks out of the club.

WIPE TO:​
EXT. THE TOWER OF LAW - DOCKING BAY 3-18 - NIGHT

Six-Four walks to the Outlaw Star.  He punches in a code, and the gangway drops down.  Before he enters, he stops, and scans the docking bay.

All he sees is darkness.

He enters the Outlaw Star, closing the hatch behind him.

From behind one of the fuel dispensors, a black figure steps out of the dark, moving with femnine grace.  She walks to the Outlaw Star's cargo bay door and pulls out a small security kit.  She plugs it into the locked door and fiddles with it; moments later, the lock turns green and the bay door opens a crack.

She slips in.

INT. OUTLAW STAR - NIGHT

Six-Four is undressing in his bunk.  He fingers one of the many scars that criss-cross his body, and then touches his new cybernetic eye.  He snaps it back in surprise when his comlink starts to ring.

SIX-FOUR: "Hello?"

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "Six-Four!  Good to hear you're still alive.  I guess you made it off Naldar okay?"

SIX-FOUR: "No .  So what's up?"

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "I've got a sort-of job for you.  You know Orlon Dhek, right?"

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah..."

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "About two weeks ago he came to me, looking for some work.  Used your name as a reference.  The guy seemed trustworthy, so I gave him a job.  I sent him to take a look around the Lol sector.  I've got some spotty reports that Imperials have heightened their presence there.  Didn't know why - there's nothing out there.  So I sent Orlon to have a look."

SIX-FOUR: "And?"

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "And he's not reported in yet.  I want you to head over to Lol and see if you can find him.  I'm willing to pay you half of Orlon's fee if you find him; if he's dead, I'll turn it all over to you."

SIX-FOUR: "No problem."

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "All right.  Keep in contact.  I don't want to have to send someone else to look for you if you disappear."

SIX-FOUR: "If I disappear, it means I'm dead."

DOREB SILVAN: (via comlink) "Classic Six-Four," he laughs.  The comlink cuts out.

Six-Four lies down on his bunk and stares at the ceiling.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 30, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> I also wanted to comment (after reading how you ran the game) that starting a session in the middle of the action is the absolute best way to do it.




We've been lucky with this, since I keep writing up too much material for the time we've got.  So every week (well, almost), we end on a cliffhanger that leads right into combat in the next session.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 30, 2005)

*Another cliffhanger, or Who's spice is this?*

EXT. THE TOWER OF LAW - DOCKING BAY 3-18 - MORNING

It is a clear, sunny day on Bimmisari.  Lita Moren and Trevor are busy removing the fuel lines and going over the ship one last time.  Six-Four and Raynor are following Lita as she moves around the ship.

LITA: "It's my ship, so I don't see why I should have to pay you if we go anywhere.  I made that cargo deal - if you want a cut, go buy your own ship."

SIX-FOUR: "I might as well book transport on another vessel then!  We're your crew, we should get a share."

LITA: "Fine, fine.  But you'll have to chip in to help me keep up the payments with the Twin Hutts."

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah, whatever.  So we're going to Lol after you drop off your cargo?"

LITA: "Yeah, okay."

Lita steps into the cargo bay and starts going through the cooling units.

TREVOR: "What are you looking for?"

LITA: "I want to make sure we aren't carrying any drugs."

RAYNOR: "Drugs?  What kind of guy are you working for?"

LITA: "A real bastard.  He tried to kill me once."

SIX-FOUR: "And you're still working with him?  What, are you crazy?"

LITA: "It should be okay.  He promised me that everything was legit-"

TREVOR: "I don't think so..."

Trevor pulls out a pound of yellow-brown spice from under the speeder.  A1 rolls up to him and beeps, scanning the spice with an electronic eye.

LITA: "That bastard!  He told me he wasn't going to do anything like this!"

RAYNOR: "Why would he go to all this trouble for just a pound?" he asks, mainly to himself.

Raynor doesn't get time to answer his own question.  A VOICE enlarged with a loudspeaker booms out.

VOICE: "This is Imperial Customs Captain Galvin Soto!  We are going to search your vessel on suspicion of narcotics trafficking!"

Everyone looks at each other.  It's obvious what they are thinking - "oh, ."

RAYNOR: "Let me try and handle him.  You guys - hide that."

Trevor hands the spice to A1, who scoops it up and places it in a hidden compartment.

Raynor exits the ship.  Galvin Soto is standing there with a dozen NAVAL TROOPERS.  Two of them are carrying a large, coffin-shaped scanning pod.

GALVIN SOTO: "Men, board that ship and scan it."  Six Troopers, and the two with the scanning pod, enter the Outlaw Star.

RAYNOR: "No need for that-"

GALVIN SOTO: "Don't listen to anything he says.  Somebody, cuff him."

RAYNOR: "Now, Galvin," he says while letting the Troopers cuff him, "let's be reasonable here."

GALVIN SOTO: "Sergeant, if he talks again, you have my permission to shoot him."  He turns to Raynor and puts his finger in the scoundrel's face.  "This time, I've got you.  Someone tipped us off to your illegal activities.  You're not getting away.  You will pay."

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR

The Naval Troopers are digging through everything.  They are throwing clothes and personal goods all over the floor, turning up mattresses, scattering hygine products.  Six-Four is watching with a stoic face.

SIX-FOUR: "You're not going to find anything-"

One of the Troopers bangs into a wall, which slaps open, revealing a closet.  More important, however, is the suit of STORMTROOPER ARMOUR that falls out.  The Trooper looks at it and his mouth drops.

NAVAL TROOPER: "They've got damaged Stormtrooper armour in here!  Blast 'em!"

The Trooper pulls his blaster...

We cut the screen into four separate panels.  In the first one, we see Six-Four grimace and reach for his pistol.  His panel freezes, and the second panel appears.  In it, we see Lita in the cargo bay, a look of panic on her face and two guns trained on her.  The third shows Trevor in the cockpit, going for his gun.  And the last shows Raynor, magna-cuffed, with Galvin Soto staring at him, surrounded by Naval Troopers.

FADE TO BLACK​
TO BE CONTINUED...

ROLL CREDITS


----------



## Artellan (Jul 4, 2005)

> Raynor doesn't get time to answer his own question. A VOICE enlarged with a loudspeaker booms out.
> 
> VOICE: "This is Imperial Customs Captain Galvin Soto! We are going to search your vessel on suspicion of narcotics trafficking!"
> 
> Everyone looks at each other. It's obvious what they are thinking - "oh, ."




Ha ha. LostSoul, you deserve a nominattion to the rat-bastard DM (GM?) list.

Hey, I was thinking, when you post swears in your story you might be better off asterisk-ing out the vowels or whatever, so we can tell you mean "bullsh*t" instead of just seeing "".

Anyway keep up the good work and don't keep us in suspese too long before the next post! I'm guessing the Imperials will capture them, although they do always seem to have some tricks up their sleeves (especially six-four).

- Artellan


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 10, 2005)

A long time ago in a galaxy far,
far away...

A vast sea of stars serves as the backdrop for the main title.  War drums echo through the heavens as a roll-up slowly crawls into infinity.

STAR WARS

EPISODE III: A GATHERING SHADOW

The world of NALDAR is at WAR.
After the destruction of the 
dreaded DEATH STAR, Imperial forces
have retaliated with a full-scale 
invasion.

Using secret Imperial plans, our
heroes fought back against the 
onslaught, foiling the EVIL GALATIC
EMPIRE'S plans for a quick and 
bloody victory.

Our heroes have run the Imperial 
blockade of Naldar in hopes of 
evading the Empire's reach, only to
find that it is very long indeed...​

EXT. THE TOWER OF LAW - DOCKING BAY 3-18 - MORNING

The dashing scoundrel RAYNOR ONASS is surrounded by four IMPERIAL NAVAL TROOPERS.  He's handcuffed and unarmed.  His old rival, Imperial Customs CAPTIAN GALVIN SOTO is standing a few feet away from him.  On Galvin Soto's comlink, a VOICE shouts out:

VOICE: (via comlink) "They've got damaged Stormtrooper armour in here!  Blast 'em!"

ROLL FOR INITIATIVE...

Raynor, with his hands manacled, relies on the only weapon he has: his tongue.

RAYNOR: "Galvin, don't be stupid.  You know why I'd have stormtrooper armour?  It's because I'm working for the ISB.  Put it together."  He sighs.  "I shouldn't even be telling you this.  You ever wonder why you got busted the last time you picked me up?  I'm a contract agent for the Bureau."

Galvin Soto seems unsure of himself.  To his credit, he only takes a moment to respond.

GALVIN SOTO: "I don't care if you change the Emperor's diapers."  He turns to his men.  "Men!  Bring him back to the ship.  We'll validate his story there."

Raynor curses.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - CREW BUNKS

SIX-FOUR is standing in one of the ransacked crew quarters, staring at two Imperial Troopers.  They've both got their pistols drawn, but seem unwilling to fire at the bounty hunter.  Maybe it's the cybernetic eye with crosshairs in place of a pupil that's got them cowed.

Six-Four smiles.  

In the blink of an eye, he's pulled out his pistol and is snapping off shots.  BOOM!  BOOM!  The Outlaw Star echoes with two shots fired in rapid succession.  One of the Troopers goes down, smoking from two holes in his armour.

The other Trooper fires his own shot from shaking hands.  It goes astray.

Six-Four smiles.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

TREVOR, wearing gear-stained overalls and gloves, hears the shots ring out.  He ducks behind a control console, hoping to cover himself from the two NAVAL TROOPERS watching him.

He turns to his spidery-looking, heavily modified R2 droid, A-ONE.

TREVOR: "Start powering up the ship, A-One!"

A-One plugs himself into the ship's controls.  He beeps and whirrs.  The ship shakes for a moment as main power starts to come on-line.

NAVAL TROOPER #1: "What are you doing back there?"

NAVAL TROOPER #2: "Who cares, blast him!"

Trevor furiously reprograms the ship's life-support system.  Gravity is suddenly doubled.  The Troopers struggle to stay on their feet, but keep their balance.

Trevor pokes his head up to see what's happened.  Two blaster bolts ZIP past his head, exploding into the ship's console in a shower of sparks.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - CARGO BAY

LITA MOREN is standing in the half-filled cargo bay of the Outlaw Star.  Her eyes are wide.  She's staring down the barrel of two blasters.

Suddenly, she is THRUST to the ground as the gravity kicks in.  The two NAVAL TROOPERS pointing pistols at her stagger and, while trying to maintain balance squeeze off two shots.  Lita rolls on the ground, and both bolts miss her by MILLIMETRES.

LITA: "Stop shooting!  Don't hurt my ship!"

On her back, she manages to pull out her heavy blaster pistol and FIRES a shot at the Troopers.  The bolt SAILS between the Troopers, lighting up their faces for a moment, and hits the back wall of the cargo bay.  A small, smouldering hole is left.

LITA: "Oh, my ship!"

CUT TO:​
EXT. THE TOWER OF LAW - DOCKING BAY 3-18 - MORNING

A squad of four NAVAL TROOPERS shove Raynor Onass.  Their captain, Galvin Soto, takes a step back and watches Raynor while listening to the screams bursting forth from his comlink.

VOICE: (via comlink) "Juicy's down - this cyborg's tough - AARGHHH!"

GALVIN SOTO: "Bring him!" he yells to the troops holding Raynor.

The Troopers push Raynor forward.  Raynor takes one awkward step, planting it heavily on the ground.  He looks up at Galvin and smiles, then SOMERSAULTS into a backwards roll and breaks into a run for the ship.  He opens up the hatch before anyone reacts, and waves at Galvin as the hatch door SLAMS shut behind him.

Galvin Soto pulsates rage.  He presses a button on his comlink, shutting off the screams, and starts speaking into it.  His voice is too quiet for us to hear.  He turns and walks out of the docking bay.

The Naval Troopers rush to the door and bang on it inefficiently.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - MAIN HATCH

Raynor is breathing heavily, trying to keep the hatch shut.  It opens a crack, then slams shut again, then jerks open, and slams shut once more.  Raynor slams his fist into the controls, and that seems to do it.

He sighs and wipes his brow.  He turns to see two NAVAL TROOPERS.  They are unarmed and holding a large, coffin-like scanning pod.  They are looking at Raynor, not sure what to do.

Raynor looks right back at them.

RAYNOR: "Boo!"

The Naval Troopers drop the scanning pod and run away.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

Trevor is still crouched down behind the control console, facing two Naval Troopers, with A-One plugged into the ship.  But now he's got a gun.

Trevor moves out of cover to shoot one of the Troopers, who spins around in a pirhouette before falling to the ground.  The other Trooper levels his pistol at Trevor, who doesn't have the time to dodge, and a BLAST rings out.

The Trooper's eyes go wide.  He opens his mouth to speak, but only a thin trickle of blood comes out.  He collapses to the ground.

Trevor runs to the edge of the cockpit's access hatch and looks down the ladder well.  He sees Six-Four at the bottom.

SIX-FOUR: "I should keep a running tab on how many times I've saved your lives."

Six-Four heads out.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - CARGO BAY

Lita Moren is rolling on the ground, shooting at two NAVAL TROOPERS.  They've taken cover behind one of the industrial cooling units that Lita has packed in here for transport.  Scars mar the cooling unit and the floor by Lita.

Lita sends another blast into the cooling unit.

LITA: "This just isn't my day."

The camera switches to the Trooper's perspective.  One of them lines up a shot at Lita that's sure to hit.

SIX-FOUR: "Surprise."

Six-Four enters the cargo hold with his blaster levelled at the Trooper's head.  BANG!  The Trooper doesn't have a head left to aim at.

The last remaining Trooper looks at Six-Four in shock and turns to face him.  He is KNOCKED to the ground by a blast from Lita.  He moans as Six-Four stands over him.

SIX-FOUR: "Saving lives, it's what I do best."  Six-Four blasts the Trooper out of existence.  He walks over to Lita and extends a hand.  Lita takes it and stands up.

LITA: "Look at the mess!"

SIX-FOUR: "Yeah, look at that."

LITA: "Where's Raynor?"

On cue, Raynor enters the cargo bay.

RAYNOR: "Looks like you don't need my help after all."  He holds out his cuffed hands.  "Somebody want to take care of this for me?"

Six-Four blasts the magna-cuffs.

The ship's intercom squacks to life.

TREVOR: (via intercom) "Guys, you should get up here."

Raynor, Six-Four, and Lita throw glances at each other and head up to the cockpit.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

Trevor is sitting at the controls.  He points to a flashing light on one of the screens.

TREVOR: "Looks like we're going to get some company soon."

Lita pushes Trevor out of the way and takes a look at the screen.  It shows an Imperial Customs Frigate closing in on the Outlaw Star.

LITA: "Great."  She sits down in the pilot's chair and revs the engine.  The Outlaw Star shudders and lifts off.

TREVOR: "He's closing on us-"  Trevor's statement is punctuated by a flurry of lasers.  The Outlaw Star shakes.

LITA: "Not for long."  She GUNS the throttle and her pride and joy EXPLODES out of the Starport and into the sky.  The sensor screen shows the Frigate losing ground.

WIPE TO:​
EXT. BIMMISARI SPACE

The Outlaw Star leaves Bimmisari and Galvin Soto behind.  The Outlaw Star lurches for a moment, then SPRINGS into hyperspace.


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 10, 2005)

Artellan said:
			
		

> Hey, I was thinking, when you post swears in your story you might be better off asterisk-ing out the vowels or whatever, so we can tell you mean "bullsh*t" instead of just seeing "".
> 
> - Artellan




I probably _should_ use the Star Wars aphorisims for our popular curse words, but I think they are too lame to do it.  I write everything up in notepad and I'm usually not too aware where there are swears, but I could probably alter it somehow.  Although I'm not sure if "bullsh*t" is kosher here on EN World.


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 16, 2005)

*Gordin Fin & the Rogues*

INT. OUTLAW STAR

The cockpit of the Outlaw Star is cramped with five beings in a space made, at its maximum, for three.  Lita swivels around in her pilot's chair and comes face-to-chest with Six-Four.

LITA: "Can I get some space here, please?"

SIX-FOUR: "Sure."  He takes a step back.

LITA: "Much better.  I don't know why we always have to crowd in up here."

SIX-FOUR: "The view here's good?"

LITA: "Ha ha, very funny."  She gets up.  "We should reach Ottega within 24 hours.  You guys can entertain yourselves however you want.  I'm going to dump that spice out into space and then go to sleep."

Six-Four's eyes go wide.  He's obviously having a hard time believing what he's hearing.

SIX-FOUR: "WHAT are you planning on doing?"

LITA: "Dump the spice into space."

SIX-FOUR: "Wha- wha- why would you do something like that?"

LIA: "I don't traffic in drugs.  I won't have anything to do with them.  They just ruin lives."

SIX-FOUR: "Okay, so you're not a big fan of the junk.  But - think about this for a second - don't you think it might be a SLIGHTLY bad idea to get rid of a dealer's stash?"

RAYNOR: "There wasn't that much there-"  Nobody is listening to him (for once).

LITA: "I don't care!" she yells.  "I won't have anything to do with them!  Ori Maav knows that.  And if he tried to smuggle some on my ship-"

SIX-FOUR: "That's my point.  He knows you won't smuggle drugs, so he plants them without you knowing.  He doesn't like you much, does he?  Didn't he try to kill you?"

LITA: "Just once, and that was a long time ago.  We've both moved on."

SIX-FOUR: "I don't think he's the type to forget.  Dumping his stash into space will give him all the reason he needs to come back after you.  Not that I have a problem with that-"

LITA: "Oh, that's nice."

SIX-FOUR: "-but when he comes after you, he'll come after me.  I don't want to have to look over my shoulder for bounty hunters."

LITA: "I'm going to do it, and that's that."

Lita leaves the cockpit with a head full of steam (or rather, plasma gas).

SIX-FOUR: "Fine, but when they come after you I'm not helping."

RAYNOR: "This is going to be a fun trip."

WIPE TO:​
EXT. SPACE - OTTEGA SYSTEM

The Ottega system is known as the "Million Moons" for its array of planets and their sattelites.  They number in the hundreds - 75 planets and 622 moons, to be exact - and is a well-known tourist destination.  Nearly every planetary body has a sunset that would dazzle the common rimmer - if they could afford the trip.

The Outlaw Star flies through space.  Pleasure yachts and cruise ships dot the starscape.  An Ithorian herdship is clearly visible.

EXT. JANOS - EVENING

The Outlaw Star approaches the paradise moon of Janos.  It is a small world covered in a shallow, crystal-blue sea.  Thousands of islands offer pristine beachfront to the weary traveller.  In the background, the gas giant that Janos circles is setting like some massive, pale-blue moon in a blue-pink sky.

EXT. JANOS - LANDING PAD - EVENING

The Outlaw Star approaches one of the island resorts and sets down on a landing pad that reaches out over the sea.  Many other ships, mostly small drop-pods from noble's yachts, are parked here.  In the background, a CORELLIAN GUNSHIP dwarfs them all.

The group debarks from the Outlaw Star.  GORDIN FIN is waiting for them.  He is a fit, blonde-haired, blue-eyed, thirty-something man with an almost-too-charming smile.  He looks like the holo-pic in the Spacer’s Guide’s definition of swashbuckler.  He wears an old flight jacket studded with medals of his own creation.

Gordin Fin waves to the group.

GORDIN FIN: "You must be Lita Moren," he says, taking Lita's hand and kissing it.  "Ori Maav told me about you - but he didn't tell me you were beautiful."

Lita blushes.

LITA: "I'm sure he told you a lot of things."

GORDIN FIN: "And only half of them good - which makes you my type of woman."  He smiles.  "What do you say we take care of business as quickly as possible so we enjoy our stay here?  This world is a paradise."

LITA: "That sounds good to me.  My money?"

GORDIN FIN: "Of course," he says, and with a flourish he presents a credit stick.  "As you were promised.  I'll have my men remove the cooling units - we desperately needed them! - and we can relax and watch the planet set."

SIX-FOUR: "What do you need with cooling units?"

GORDIN FIN: "What DON'T I need with cooling units.  I need them for my ship - the Dilletante, you can see her there." He points to the Corellian Gunship parked nearby.  "I've been - no, we've been waiting for them for a long time.  My Rogues are getting antsy, even on a world like this."

RAYNOR: "Antsy?"  Raynor eyes a beautiful native girl in the ocean.  "I don't think you'd have a hard time finding action here."  He smiles.

GORDIN FIN: "Ha!" he laughs.  "I like this guy."  He moves in close.  "No, what we're looking for is the type of action you can only find when there are Imperials around."

SIX-FOUR: "Oh yeah.  The kind that involves blasting them to bits."

GORDIN FIN: "Exactly!"  He pauses for a moment and seems to think about something.  "We've been preparing for a strike against an Imperial Mining Colony.  We're going to hit it and liberate their "forced employees" - slaves, really.  Some of them are almost children."

SIX-FOUR: "Wait for it..." he says, nudging Raynor.

GORDIN FIN: "We could use all the help we can get.  They've got a Carrack cruiser out there - I can take that out with the Dilettante - and hordes of TIE fighters.  A ship as fast and as well armed as yours could come in handy."

LITA: "Well..."

GORDIN FIN: "Come on!  Take a chance to strike against the Empire!  Throw off the yoke of slavery!  Fight for freedom!"

SIX-FOUR: "I'll fight for any cause as long as it means blowing up Imperials."

RAYNOR: "How much are you going to pay?"

GORDIN FIN: "That depends on how much we can liberate from the mine.  I'll give you a cut of whatever we get.  It won't be too much - we'll have to get out of there before they call in for reinforcements.  Come on!  What do you say?"

LITA: "What the hell, let's do it."

GORDIN FIN: "Excellent.  Now that that's taken care of, let's get down to the real business."

LITA: "What about the doctor?"

GORDIN FIN: "Excuse me?"

LITA: "The doctor - Tel-bo-an Alphan, or whatever his name was.  The one that Ori Maav wants brought back to him."

GORDIN FIN: "Oh, Tegoran Alphan!  He's sick - we've got him in a cellular regeneration capsule.  I'll get my men to bring him onto your ship just before you're ready to leave."

LITA: "Good."

GORDIN FIN: "I can see you spending those credits in your head.  Well, don't worry about that here - I'll get you whatever you want.  You're guests of the infamous Gordin Fin and his Rogues!"


----------



## Artellan (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool. Love the dialogue. BUMP!


----------



## DethStryke (Aug 29, 2005)

bump! I guess the gas ran out for a while, but hoping to get some more updates!


----------



## LostSoul (Aug 31, 2005)

I have another update in the cooker, but it's been a while since I've written more than that.  Still planning to get around to it sometime.  And we're still playing.  PC's are around 6th level now (6.6, I think).  Started at 4th.


----------



## DethStryke (Oct 14, 2005)

still interested.


----------



## LostSoul (Oct 16, 2005)

I've had somewhat of a crisis of faith with this game.  Haven't played for a while (although we're up to episode XV or so), but I've lost some interest.  Going to change some of the rules and how I run the game to see if I can get it back.

Which is why I haven't been writing much lately.

Anyway, I still have some posts left...

----------

INT. BEACHFRONT COTTAGE - MORNING

The camera opens up in the living room of a beachfront cottage, and we see what you get when you're a guest of Gordin Fin and his Rogues.  The whole place is completely trashed.  There are about a dozen people, all in various stages of undress, lying in the awkward poses of the newly hung-over.  Glasses and bottles, some empty, some half-full, stand on all the flat surfaces.  Snacks and sandwitches are here and there.  So are various pairs of underwear.  The wooden double doors that lead to the beach are wide open, and the gentle breeze is blowing at the curtains.

Lita Moren is lying on a couch under a heavy-set man.  She does a quick check - good, still fully-clothed - and pushes the man off onto the floor.  He falls with a heavy thump.

LITA: "Is that turbolaser fire or is it my head pounding?"

Lita gets up, stumbles over some drinks, and looks around the room.  She sees Raynor lying on a couch with two half-naked WOMEN, one human, the other a reptilian humanoid, lying on him.  He is awake, and smiles at Lita.  He raises the women's hands and waves them at Lita.

LITA: "Come on, get up," she says, shaking her head with the standard "dealing with Raynor" smile on her face.

RAYNOR: "So early... head hurts... must sleep..."

LITA: "I've got something in the ship that will take care of the hangovers.  Come on.  Let's find Six-Four and Trevor."

RAYNOR: "Fine, fine."  He gently extricates himself from the tangled pile of flesh and kisses them both on the cheek.  They both smile, and one stirs from her sleep.

WOMAN: "You're leaving?" she says, half-asleep.

RAYNOR: "I'll see you on the Geoaurach."

WOMAN: "I'll look forward to it."  She falls back to sleep.

LITA: "The Geoaurach?"

RAYNOR: "An Ithorian herdship run by a friend of mine.  They're having some kind of holy festival in a few days - they're going to watch some stars collide."

LITA: "Sounds interesting."

Raynor and Lita walk out of the beachhouse.  The sun is shining.  The deep-green sea reaches out to the horizon, where it seems to meet the great gas giant on the edge of the world.  Raynor and Lita relax and take in the sight, the sea breeze blowing in their hair.

From somewhere above them, we hear a VOICE.

VOICE: "Uhhhhh..."

Raynor and Lita look up.  They see Six-Four, draped on the roof of the cottage, a can of dantic in one hand and a bikini top in the other.  He's passed out.  Which is probably the only reason he's letting Trevor place an ever-growing tower of shells on him, the keystone of which is the giant pink shell that hangs on his head.

Trevor approaches Six-Four with a strand of orange-red seaweed, which he's using to give Six-Four a long, fake moustache.  A-One is scurrying about, collecting shells and seaweed and depositing them next to Trevor.

Lita and Raynor laugh.  Six-Four wakes up and looks at them with bleary eyes.  Trevor and A-One slink away.

SIX-FOUR: "Huh?"

RAYNOR: "Thus spake 'Six-Fouricus', king of the sea."

SIX-FOUR: "What - who put all this $#!& on me?  What the %#&^?"

Raynor and Lita keep laughing.

SIX-FOUR: "Oh, ha-ha, very funny guys."

LITA: "Come on.  We're going to the ship to sober up."

Six-Four jumps off the roof, sending the shells scattering all over.

WIPE TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - SPACE

The Outlaw Star is in orbit around Janos.  Lita and Trevor are in the pilot's and co-pilot's chairs respectively.  A-One is where you'd expect an astromech droid to be (the astrogation computer).  Raynor's leaning over Lita's chair, looking out into space.

Six-Four enters the cockpit, rubbing at his wet hair with a towel.

SIX-FOUR: "I can't get this bloody sea-stink out of my hair!"

Raynor points at a ship coming from Janos.

RAYNOR: "There he is."

Gordin Fin's Corellian Gunship, along with a host of Z-95 HEADHUNTERS, is breaking free of Janos' gravity well.

LITA: "About time."  She flips on the communicator.  "Outlaw Star to Dilettante.  This is Captain Moren."

GORDIN FIN: (via comlink) "Lita, no need to be so formal.  We're all friends out here in the black."

LITA: "We've got the co-ordinates plotted.  I'm sending them over to you now."

GORDIN FIN: (via comlink) "We're getting them.  We're ready to jump on your mark."

LITA: "All right."  She turns to A-One.  "Are you ready?"

A-One beeps: "Blurk BLEE-dy boin."  Lita turns to Trevor.

TREVOR: "He says we're good."

LITA: "Okay.  Captain Fin, on my mark... three - two - one - mark!"  She hits the hyperspace motivator and the Outlaw Star slides into hyperspace along with Gordin Fin and his Rogues.


----------



## LostSoul (Oct 16, 2005)

*Starfighter combat*

EXT. SPACE - CIRCAPOUS SYSTEM - IMPERIAL MINING OUTPOST

Imperial Mining Outpost PY-N22 is a heavily-fortified rock, slightly larger than a moon, in the vast emptiness of space.  On its surface is the tip of the mining operation - a heavy freighter landing pad, shield generators, TIE fighter hangers, and living quarters that lead into the honeycombed depths of the planet.  A flight of TIE fighters patrols the moon and the Carrack light cruiser that serves as its main defense.

Space suddenly fills with a dozen new ships - Gordin Fin's Corellian Gunship and his Z-95 escort.  The Outlaw Star drops out of hyperspace a second later.

There are a few, quiet moments, and then the shooting starts.  The fighters meet each other in a chaotic dogfight.  Turbolasers from each of the capital ships lance out at each other - first off-target, firing into empty space, then hitting each other's shields in small explosions as targetting solutions are corrected.

INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

Lita Moren sits in the pilot's chair, Trevor and A-One flanking her.  Through the front window we can see TIEs and Z-95s twisting and turning with each other, and the Gunship blotting out space just above her.

Gordin Fin's voice crackles through the com.

GORDIN FIN: (via comlink) "All right, this is it.  You've got the speed - take out that generator."

LITA: "Just keep those fighters off my back.  I won't have much room to maneuver."

GORDIN FIN: (via comlink) "Don't worry about a thing.  This is going to be one hell of a fun dust-up!"

The comlink switches off.  Lita GUNS the engine and the ship shakes as it ROARS through space, past the cloud of fighters.

TREVOR: "One of the TIEs is breaking off," he says, looking at the sensor screen.  "No, wait - it just went down.  We're clear from behind."

LITA: "Okay.  Set shields double-front."

TREVOR: "Got it."  He flips some switches and pulls on a lever.  "Hang on - I'm getting two new contacts.  TIE fighters, coming from the base, right for us."

LITA: "Guys, looks like we're going to get some action."

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - LASER TURRETS

The screen cuts into two panels.  In one we see Raynor, sitting in a turret with a big grin on his face; in the other, we see Six-Four, his face a mask of grim determination.

SIX-FOUR: "Roger."

RAYNOR: "Let's get this show on the road!"

CUT TO:​
EXT. SPACE - IMPERIAL MINING OUTPOST

The Outlaw Star flies straight at the small planet.  The laser turrets dotting the mining outpost suddenly BURST to life, sending out a stream of fire.  A large TURBOLASER battery begins firing massive bolts.  The Outlaw Star bobs and weaves slightly out of their way.

Two TIE fighters DIVE in at her from a high angle.  They snap out a few shots which sail behind the Outlaw Star, and then pull in on her tail.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR

Lita Moren is grimacing, pulling on the controls and bunching up her face every time one of the turbolaser bolts comes near.  A red light is flashing on Trevor's console, but he is ignoring it, instead focusing the sensors on the TIE fighters.

LITA: "Get those TIEs off my back!"

The Outlaw Star's gun turrets swivel to face the TIEs.  BAM-BAM-BAM!  Bolts fly out from the ship at one of the TIE fighters.  He banks right, one miss; jinks left, another; and then one bolt hits him, SHEARING off his left solar panel.

RAYNOR: "All right!  That's some nice shooting!"

SIX-FOUR: "Cocky bastard."

The Outlaw Star approaches the first line of laser batteries, weaving through a forest of plasma.  One of the quadlaser turrets hits, and the shields spark red as the Outlaw Star rocks up and down.  She then BLAZES past the laser batteries, racing over the terrain towards the main generator.  More batteries begin firing.

LITA: "We'll reach the generator soon.  Take care of that last bastard behind us, then you can start in on the generator."

In response to her orders, Raynor and Six-Four send trails of fire at the TIE fighter.  One bolt clips its wing, and it starts to spin; then another hits the same wing, and the TIE fighter SPINS out of control and CRASHES into the planet.

Another quadlaser barrage hits the Outlaw Star.  The shields fade and the bolts leave great scars on its surface.

LITA: "Damn!  That's going to cost a lot to repair.  Trevor!  Get those shields back up."

TREVOR: "Don't yell at me.  I was getting to it.  A-One, give me a hand here."

A-One beeps and whistles.

The Outlaw Star BUZZES the surface, kicking up dust that hasn't moved in a thousand years.  Over her head there is a sheet of fire, punctuated by the BOOM - BOOM - BOOM from the turbolaser battery.

The Outaw Star reaches the ridge which houses the outpost.  Her turrets are ablaze with fire, sending out bolts at the generator.  They hit an invisible wall just above it that glows red.

SIX-FOUR: "That thing is pretty heavily shielded.  We're going to have to make a few passes."

The Outlaw Star flies past the generator and loops around, coming right back in.  She sends out more fire.  Lita YANKS the ship down in a steep dive, just narrowly avoiding one of the turbolaser blasts, and is struck again by the quadlaser fire.

In the cockpit, warning lights flash.

TREVOR: "Our armour is going down - one more hit..."

LITA: "Do what you can for those shields!"

The Outlaw Star passes over the generator again, and this time the generator's shields fall.  Arcs of fire EXPLODE on its surface.

RAYNOR: "We're hurting them now!"

The Outlaw Star TWISTS and TURNS, avoiding the fire.  Below it, the generator is hit by barrage after barrage.  Suddenly, the entire building SHUDDERS and a great plume of fire rises out from its centre.  The major explosion is followed by a series of minor ones, until the generator is CONSUMED with flame.

The laser towers suddenly stop.  Space is quiet once again.

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

LITA: "We did it!"  She flips on the com.  "Dilletante, this is the Outlaw Star.  We've taken down the generator.  You need any help out there?"

CUT TO:​
INT. DILLETANTE - BRIDGE

The bridge of Gordin Fin's Corellian Gunship is buzzing with the adreneline-fueled actions of war.  Gordin Fin is lounging back in the captain's chair, watching the Imperial Carrack light cruiser through the viewport BURN as it pitches down, out of control.  Z-95 Headhunters buzz its surface, setting off more explosions.

GORDIN FIN: "I think we're good here.  We'll meet up with you in a moment.  We still have their token ground force to take care of."

CUT TO:​
INT. OUTLAW STAR - COCKPIT

Raynor and Six-Four have joined the flight crew in the cockpit.  Six-Four cocks his rifle.

SIX-FOUR: "Did I hear something about ground troops?"


----------

